# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 14: SOS! 19 chats dt blessé lourd, maman, gestantes, malades! AVT6/04 (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes  données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER AU PLUS VITE, MARDI MATIN, DERNIERE LIMITE POUR CERTAINS!!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *

*
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_


*ENDROIT N°2* :

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 


***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),*PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS      AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE PROMESSE DE  DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,          un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour       certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent       tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même          personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous,  et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de   box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat,  c'est  "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis          d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque  assoc     ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce,  en toute     logique, on   attend   que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,          car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les  assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats   n'intéressent        personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être   sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui          interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus          régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!     Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des   SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les          dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas          reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne   pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est     possible,  et     compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av  votre    accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en          demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de    réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,          c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui          peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent  forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne  serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout  de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je          donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en     danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est  pas    celui que   vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance  là",    de l'air, et   de la    place dans les box, et pour conclure,  je suis    seule à  répartir  les  dons,   car je suis un particulier,  et que je  ne    privilégierai pas X  ou Y    assoc, mais les critères  cités   ci-dessus,   et plus j'ai de dons  non    fléchés, ou reportés,  mieux je   m'en sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon          activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois et          années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer tout  ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si     je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les dons     seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement par les     assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc        parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas        sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu  plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat    en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution  sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout  chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de  la    meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec  d'autres    animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas        MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux,  touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la  vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie  et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"  de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en        contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que    certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là        sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les  miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent  simplement   qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui  auparavant   les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  :: 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## pacopanpan

*RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:



*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour un ou deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max : ok

*Longue durée:
*




*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement*  
des fa des assos,
Il y a des ados sociables dans le lot

----------


## Muriel P

:: Des chats peuvent encore être sortis ce matin, si réservés au plus vite !!!!  :: 

Qui pourrait accueillir en longue durée le petit numéro 8, un trouille-trouille à qui montrer qu'une belle vie l'attend ? FA quarantaine ok, peut-être piste asso (à confirmer), donc manque FA longue durée. Si elle se propose maintenant, il peut sortir à midi grâce à Fina_Flora !!! Aidez-le !!!  :: 


NB : le beau noiraud FIV+ n°9 est réservé sous Handi'Cats et sort ce matin.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Ok, on le retire de là pour le laisser sur la semaine qui vient de se finir.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Cette façon d'aider, complémentaire, est donnée à tous, qui peut aider????
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...hat!-%28IDF%29

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

30  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*
TOTAL : 30 *

----------


## babe78

nous pouvons prendre en charge le 7 si fa pour lui

----------


## SarahC

Il reste encore sur toute la RP ou au-delà une FA longue durée pour un chat sociable? Non? Oui il n'est pas de race et noir, mais ce n'est pas un critère, ni pour une FA ni en vraie PA! Qqn nous lit?

----------


## fina_flora

> Des chats peuvent encore être sortis ce matin, si réservés au plus vite !!!! 
> 
> Qui pourrait accueillir en longue durée le petit numéro 8, un trouille-trouille à qui montrer qu'une belle vie l'attend ? FA quarantaine ok, peut-être piste asso (à confirmer), donc manque FA longue durée. Si elle se propose maintenant, il peut sortir à midi grâce à Fina_Flora !!! Aidez-le !!! 
> 
> 
> NB : le beau noiraud FIV+ n°9 est réservé sous Handi'Cats et sort ce matin.


désolé on m'a demandé d'aller tot à la fourrière donc je n'ai pas pu sortir l'autre chat
il y en a encore 2

----------


## SarahC

Càd?

----------


## fina_flora

> Càd?


non, j'ai rien dit
j'avais mal lu
je croyais que tu avais retiré un autre chat que le FIV+

je te ferais un mail plus tard pour te donner les infos de ma fourrière

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER AU PLUS VITE, MARDI MATIN, DERNIERE LIMITE POUR CERTAINS!!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *

*
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_


*ENDROIT N°2* :

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

30 € (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30 € en report semaine passée)
_*15* *€ (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30 € * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15 €  (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**
TOTAL : 90 €*

----------


## SarahC

Mauvaise blague de 1er avril que de ne plus distinguer les adoptions simples, les adoptions urgentes et les SOS de mort, imminentes ou menaces de? Magnifique. En fourrière on ne peut jamais adopter en direct, cela concerne donc 50% au moins des vies ds la feu rubrique morts programmées. C'est donc avec la v2 qu'on va encore diminuer leurs chances? Eh ben, là à part jeter l'eponge....

----------


## corinne27

> Mauvaise blague de 1er avril que de ne plus distinguer les adoptions simples, les adoptions urgentes et les SOS de mort, imminentes ou menaces de? Magnifique. En fourrière on ne peut jamais adopter en direct, cela concerne donc 50% au moins des vies ds la feu rubrique morts programmées. C'est donc avec la v2 qu'on va encore diminuer leurs chances? Eh ben, là à part jeter l'eponge....


Savez vous pourquoi en fourrière on ne peut pas adopter directement?

----------


## SarahC

La loi, le code rural. Ce ne sont pas des refuges que l'on visite dc on ne voit pas l'animal avant. Ça passe -encore une fois, code rural- par une association ou refuge, qui sont les seules structures à qui les fourrières ont légalement le droit de faire une cession.

----------


## corinne27

> La loi, le code rural. Ce ne sont pas des refuges que l'on visite dc on ne voit pas l'animal avant. Ça passe -encore une fois, code rural- par une association ou refuge, qui sont les seules structures à qui les fourrières ont légalement le droit de faire une cession.


Et oui encore les lois, des particuliers seraient sans doute prêts a adopter les animaux d eux même et assumer les frais, surtout les bien portants je pense! Enfin il faut pas chercher...

----------


## anne moisson

Message de la part de murielp: solution pour le petit n: 8 , murielp a trouvé fa longue durée à Marseille ( des amis à elle qui ont une chatte stérilisée et à jour de ses vaccins ) , 1 piste quarantaine en cours de confirmation , il manque une asso ? qui la suit ???? ::

----------


## SarahC

7 a son asso mais pas de FA!!!! 8 a une FA, quarantaine peut-être trouvée mais pas d'asso! Peu importe qui ou par quel biais est sauvé! Mardi il risque d'être trop tard pour certains, il faut faire de l'air aux suivants et sortir ENFIN les anciens!!!!!! On a toujours une FA d'ailleurs pour la chatte potentiellement gestante sur le 91 mais aucune assoc!!!! En gros 3 chats sur 8 ont des touches mais nous n'avons pas encore trouvé le chaînon manquant!!!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

La paye vient de rentrer alors j'ajoute un petit don.*

RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 
30  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**
TOTAL : 100 *

----------


## Muriel P

Bonsoir !
Je confirme que pour le petit 8, on a bien les FA quarantaines et longue durée !!! Une asso pour lui SVP !!!  ::

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

50 € (TROCA) pour les urgences et anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* *€ (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30 € * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15 €  (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10 €  (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**
TOTAL : 120 €*

----------


## TROCA

> Bonsoir !
> Je confirme que pour le petit 8, on a bien les FA quarantaines et longue durée !!! Une asso pour lui SVP !!!


 ::  Muriel . Merci pour le petit mâlou 8 un grand bébé noir (poils mi-longs ?) juste troutrouille. Il ne lui manque qu'une association pour être sauvé !
Il reste beaucoup de chats à sauver tous ceux en urgence qui n'ont pas pu être réservés vendredi. Il faut les sortir car sinon cette fois pour eux ce sera fini. 
*ON SE MOBILISE POUR LES URGENCES DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE.* 3 chats ont des pistes mais  il manque quelque chose pour aboutir : 
- pour la 3 et le 8 : association
- pour le 7 la FA
Soyez ce maillon manquant qui permettra de sauver ces 3 vies.
*ON CONTINUE POUR TOUS LES AUTRES
*

----------


## TROCA

* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 

Ces chats- là en urgence n'ont aucune piste. Les babichous de 7 mois juste timidous (1 et 2) sont très anciens et signalés prioritaires la semaine passée. Pour eux c'est maintenant ou jamais si nous voulons les sauver. 
Le 6 un jeune senior sociable doit être soigné. Idem pour le petit 5 un craintif il a vécu la capture puis l'enfermement dans une cage. Il ne comprend pas pourquoi il se retrouve là et crache sur tout ce qui approche. Il n'a pas confiance et on le comprend .

 :: *POUR CES CHATS QUE NOUS NE REVERRONS PAS POUR CERTAINS SUR LES PROCHAINES LISTES* 

*Il faut aussi avancer pour ceux qui ont un début de piste le 8, la 3 et le 7. Il faut les réserver au plus vite afin d'être certains de pouvoir les sauver.*

----------


## pacopanpan

je suis toujours dispo  deux mois pour :
*1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
* *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage

__ou bien:_
* 
5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 

si assos , 2 mois c'est peut etre juste mais si cela permettrait de trouver une solution derriere!
je ne peux pas faire plus longtemps pour l'instant

----------


## esther&

:: pour tous ces pauvres minous.
Pour le n 8 n aurait il pas une asso sur Marseille et ses alentours pour le faire sortir ? vu que sa fald est la bas.

----------


## Muriel P

Bonjour Esther, 
Oui, je suis en train de voir tout ce qui est possible pour le loulou. C'est le stress ! Je croise les doigts pour avoir la solution asso d'ici cet aprèm !

----------


## dadache

muriel c'est ok il faut que tu lui dise ou envoyer les statuts mp

----------


## SarahC

> muriel c'est ok il faut que tu lui dise ou envoyer les statuts mp


 *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com* 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

----------


## Muriel P

dadache, SarahC, je vous ai MP.
Merci à toutes les 2 !!!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, MARDI MATIN, DERNIÈRE LIMITE POUR CERTAINS!!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *

*
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !
_*=> en attente de confirmation de prise en charge

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)*

----------


## TROCA

Personne pour les petits 1et 2 ? Ils sont jeunes de grands BB , ils sont timdous ; ils doivent ressembler aux 2 petits de 5 mois sortis ce WE Ils sont là depuis longtemps déjà ils ont résisté plusieurs semaines au coryza allons-nous les laisser partir sans essayer de les aider.
*ON SE MOBILISE POUR EUX ET POUR LES 5 ET 6 moins anciens mais urgents.
ENSEMBLE NOUS POUVONS ENCORE EN SAUVER* mais il faut du sang neuf car la semaine dernière a été très éprouvante pour ceux qui ont participé à l'organisation et la sortie, l'accueil des minous qui ont eu la chance d'être réservés. Il faut aussi de nouveaux donateurs car les ressources s'épuisent. *ALORS AIDEZ CES CHATS CAR ILS N'ONT AUCUNE CHANCE DE FIGURER SUR LES PROCHAINES LISTES . Témoignez-leur maintenant votre intérêt en faisant un don, en proposant un accueil, un covoiturage, en sollicitant votre entourage .... 
*

----------


## bouboulle

je peux 10 euros pour le 8 mais désolée c'est tout....je suis à deux sorties de fourrières en 1 semaine ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci Bouboulle, avec ou sans reçu ?

 *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

60 € (TROCA) pour les urgences et anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* *€ (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30 € * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15 €  (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10 €  (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10 € (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**
TOTAL : 140 €*

----------


## bernard04

J'ai envoyé les statuts pour le 8.

----------


## TROCA

Croisons les doigts pour que tout colle pour le si joli petit mâlou noir.
*
La 3 attend toujours une association pour être sauvée.* Ne la laissez pas tomber ; elle est tout près du but . C'est une ancienne !
*
Pas d'association pour le 2 grands BB de 7 mois 1 et 2 des très anciens?déclarés prioritaires vendredi dernier. Si on ne les sort pas ils vont disparaître des listes. Quelqu'un par pitié pour les prendre en charg*e. 
*N' ATTENDONS PAS QU'IL SOIT TROP TARD POUR LES AIDER.*  :: *POUR LES 1 ET 2 ET POUR LES 5 ET 6. TOUS MERITENT DE VIVRE. LEUR RV AVEC LA MORT SE RAPPROCHE ALORS UN SURSAUT . DES PROPOSITIONS POUR SAUVER LA VIE DE CES 4 CHATS .*

----------


## TROCA

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR LES CHATS DE LA LISTE 2 EN PARTICULIER LES 1 ET 2.* *QUI AURA PITIE D' EUX CES GRANDS BEBES DE 7 MOIS JUSTE TIMIDOUS ?*

----------


## pacopanpan

*) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
* *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 

Ces chats- là en urgence n'ont aucune piste. Les babichous de 7 mois juste timidous (1 et 2) sont très anciens et signalés prioritaires la semaine passée. Pour eux c'est maintenant ou jamais si nous voulons les sauver. 
Le 6 un jeune senior sociable doit être soigné. Idem pour le petit 5 un craintif il a vécu la capture puis l'enfermement dans une cage. Il ne comprend pas pourquoi il se retrouve là et crache sur tout ce qui approche. Il n'a pas confiance et on le comprend .

 :: *POUR CES CHATS QUE NOUS NE REVERRONS PAS POUR CERTAINS SUR LES PROCHAINES LISTES 

*
*RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:



*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour un ou deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max : ok

*Longue durée:
*




*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement*  

*des fa des assos,

*Il y a des ados sociables dans le lot     


ils ne peuvent pas partir dans l'indifference

----------


## chatperlipopette

La liste de l'endroit 2 est tombée.

----------


## corinne27

ils ne peuvent pas partir dans l'indifference  [/QUOTE]

S ils sont plus "que" 4, ce qui est toujours trop, ils n ont pas une chance de refaire un tour? Suivant le nombre de la semaine?

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, MARDI MATIN, DERNIÈRE LIMITE POUR CERTAINS!!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *

*
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !
_*=> en attente de confirmation de prise en charge

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)

**LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, âge à venir brun tabby défend ses BB
   + 3 bébés de quelques jours 

10) Mâle, âge à venir brun tabby sociable
Coryza

11) Mâle âge à venir brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable
Coryza*

----------


## dadache

> J'ai envoyé les statuts pour le 8.


 donc pour la prise en charge c'est bon là

----------


## Ecole du chat Caen

> donc pour la prise en charge c'est bon là


Qui prend le N°8 en charge finalement? 
Je vous envoie les status de l'asso ou c'est l'asso de Bernard04 qui le sort?

----------


## poupy27

bonjour avez vous toujours besoin de FA pour quarantaine ?

----------


## Lady92

Oui, bien sur, nous recherchons toujours des FA quarantaine ainsi que des FA jusqu a adoption

----------


## poupy27

Alors je me propose pour être FA quarantaine, longue durée impossible pour l'instant.
Comment cela ce passe?

----------


## Lady92

Il faudrait que vous fassiez parvenir un mail a Soschatsnac2012@gmail.com pour demander un formulaire FA.
Ensuite, pour pouvoir sauver un chat de cette liste, il faudra trouver aussi un FA jusqu a adoption dans votre region ainsi qu une asso qui accepte de couvrir le chat. Si l un de ces elements est manquants, le chat ne peut sortir.
Merci pour votre proposition  ::

----------


## poupy27

Merci Lady, email envoyer.

----------


## Fibroline

Pour le n°8, effectivement il serait bien d'être fixés une bonne fois sur l'Asso qui va le couvrir et d'avoir un seul contact parce que tout est bon de notre côté et maintenant ce chat a deux propositions précises donc, Lady92, si c'est vous qui prenez le relais de Muriel ce serait au moins poli de répondre à mon Asso représentative pour qui je suis FA. A savoir si oui ou non il est utile qu'elle envoie les statuts. Je me suis décarcassée pour que tout soit fait dans l'urgence pour sauver ce chat alors ce serait la moindre des choses. Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Lady92

Merci Fibroline de vous etre decarcassee pour petit 8. Je n ai pas la visibilite sur ce qui a ete decide, si quelquechose a ete decide... Les personnes qui savent vous repondront quand elles passeront. Si jamais le 8 avait une solution complete, le choix peut il etre reporte sur un autre de la liste? 
Avez vous rempli le formulaire FA, sinon il faudrait le demander a soschatsnac2012@gmail.com.
Merci de votre interet pour ces minous et desolee de n avoir pas la reponse que vous attendez.

----------


## Fibroline

Merci de m'avoir répondu Lady. Je vais rappeler Muriel demain pour savoir qui fait quoi et je reviendrais de sitôt apporter des nouvelles. Bonne soirée.

----------


## Lady92

> Qui prend le N°8 en charge finalement? 
> Je vous envoie les status de l'asso ou c'est l'asso de Bernard04 qui le sort?


Je n ai pas la reponse, mais pour faire gagner du temps aux personnes qui gerent le SOS, peut etre pourriez vous deja envoyer vos status a l adresse soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
Merci pour votre proposition

----------


## Ecole du chat Caen

J'ai envoyé les statuts, au cas où...
Merci Lady92  ::

----------


## CARABAM

> J'ai envoyé les statuts, au cas où...
> Merci Lady92


 S'il faut une fa moyenne duree pour les minous de 7 mois  en urgence  ou le blanc et bleu je me propose si l'école du chat  Caen me chapeaute. Je me suis proposée pour les minous de l'ilot 61 (ferté macé) mais sans nouvelles de la personne qui s'occupe du sauvetage. ( elle sera prioritaire sachant que j'habite pres de cet ilot (25kms)......J'ai déja le dossier FA je l'envoie des demain............

----------


## Lady92

Merci Carabam  ::  le formulaire FA que vous avez est bien celui des SOS fourriere d ile de france? 
Merci aussi a l ecole de chat de Caen pour l envoi des statuts!

----------


## CARABAM

> Merci Carabam  le formulaire FA que vous avez est bien celui des SOS fourriere d ile de france? 
> Merci aussi a l ecole de chat de Caen pour l envoi des statuts!


Non celui de l'école du chat de Caen

----------


## dadache

> Merci de m'avoir répondu Lady. Je vais rappeler Muriel demain pour savoir qui fait quoi et je reviendrais de sitôt apporter des nouvelles. Bonne soirée.


muriel n'en sait pas plus ,pour le moment toujours ,  pas plus que moi d'ailleurs !

----------


## SarahC

Bonsoir et désolée. Qd tout repose sur une personne le souci est que qd elle est migraineuse et que c moi il n'y a personne pr le relais. Muriel P ne pouvait répondre avant ne sachant que faire. C pr cela que cela traîne. Le veto est encore en vacances il revient mercredi, ça nous laisse la marge. Avons bien reçu statuts de Bernard que nous connaissions déjà et les autres. Je suis navrée mais de mon portable et de mon lit je ne peux avancer. Merci à Chatperlipopette pr avoir posté la mise à jour. Ces SOS ne peuvent, je me répète, rester reposés sur 1 ou 2 personnes, une fois de temps en temps c une trop grande responsabilité pour ces chats là. Des personnes sont prévenues pour la marche à suivre, nous verrons demain car moi je sors à peine d'une sieste un peu forcée pour me déconnecter aussi tôt. Dieu merci la liste à été postée, ct un souci pour moi ce soir. Pour le reste hormis DE L'AIDE et on voit demain je ne peux que conclure de la sorte. Merci.

----------


## pacopanpan

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, MARDI MATIN, DERNIÈRE LIMITE POUR CERTAINS!!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *

*
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourd’hui !
_*=> en attente de confirmation de prise en charge

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)

**LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, âge à venir brun tabby défend ses BB
   + 3 bébés de quelques jours 

10) Mâle, âge à venir brun tabby sociable
Coryza

11) Mâle âge à venir brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable
Coryza*											Dernière modification de chatperlipopette, Aujourd'hui à 16h11Appel à dons pour KENJI : *http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...94#post1024894*

----------


## Lady92

> Non celui de l'école du chat de Caen



Donc il faudrait envoyer un mail a soschatsnac2012@gmail.com pour demander le formulaire FA  ::

----------


## pacopanpan

* Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
* *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*

*
5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 

Ces chats- là en urgence n'ont aucune piste. Les babichous de 7 mois juste timidous (1 et 2) sont très anciens et signalés prioritaires la semaine passée. Pour eux c'est maintenant ou jamais si nous voulons les sauver. 
Le 6 un jeune senior sociable doit être soigné. Idem pour le petit 5 un craintif il a vécu la capture puis l'enfermement dans une cage. Il ne comprend pas pourquoi il se retrouve là et crache sur tout ce qui approche. Il n'a pas confiance et on le comprend .

 :: *POUR CES CHATS QUE NOUS NE REVERRONS PAS POUR CERTAINS SUR LES PROCHAINES LISTES 

*
*RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:



*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour un ou deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max : ok

*Longue durée:
*




*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement*  

*des fa des assos,

*Il y a des ados sociables dans le lot     


ils ne peuvent pas partir dans l'indifference

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

60  (TROCA) pour les urgences et anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**
TOTAL : 140 *

----------


## TROCA

> ils ne peuvent pas partir dans l'indifference


S ils sont plus "que" 4, ce qui est toujours trop, ils n ont pas une chance de refaire un tour? Suivant le nombre de la semaine?[/QUOTE]

Ils en reste 4 sans aucune piste mais rien n'est encore bouclé pour ceux qui ont un début de piste le 8, la 3 et le 7.
Pour certains signalés prioritaires vendredi dernier mais qui ont eu droit à un sursis ce WE mais qui n'ont aucun début de piste, c'est clairement leur dernier tour de piste. Les plus anciens malades qui plus est n'auront pas droit à un autre sursis. 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR EUX*

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

70 € (TROCA) pour les urgences et anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* *€ (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30 € * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15 €  (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10 €  (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10 € (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**
TOTAL : 150 €*

----------


## TROCA

*Les anciens sont en grande urgence. Personne pour eux ?*

----------


## corinne27

> *Les anciens sont en grande urgence. Personne pour eux ?*


Il manque quoi? Asso, FA?

----------


## TROCA

> Il manque quoi? Asso, FA?


Pour ceux-là 
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive*  ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable*  ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)
*
Pour les autres il manquait jusqu'à présent tout.

----------


## lorris

Quelqu'un pour sauver les petits n° 1 et 2 ?

----------


## pacopanpan

je les prendrais bien moi ou le petit 5, mais dispo pour l'instant que 2 mois ,peut etre pas suffisant pour donner envie de les sauver!manque sans doute de fald 

*ont ils moins de valeur qu'un chat de race? partir si tot parce qu ils n'ont pas de poils longs?Parce qu ils avaient confiance en l'humain et que cet humain les ont abandonnés?


*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, MERCREDI MATIN, DERNIÈRE LIMITE POUR CERTAINS!!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *

*
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !
_*=> en attente de confirmation de prise en charge

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)


**LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza*

----------


## Tiffany52

Bonjour,

Je pourrais être FA pour le 4.

Je suis du 52, mais je peux me déplacer dans un rayon de 100km, pour le reste il faudrait un co voiturage.

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pourrais être FA pour le 4.
> 
> Je suis du 52, mais je peux me déplacer dans un rayon de 100km, pour le reste il faudrait un co voiturage.


Pouvez vous envoyer un mail à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com afin que l'on vous envoie un formulaire, à moins que qqn qui passe par là ne puisse vous l'envoyer, car si c moi, cela attendra 19h.... Merci!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

70  (TROCA) pour les urgences et anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**
TOTAL : 150 *

----------


## Tiffany52

> Pouvez vous envoyer un mail à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com afin que l'on vous envoie un formulaire, à moins que qqn qui passe par là ne puisse vous l'envoyer, car si c moi, cela attendra 19h.... Merci!


Merci.

J'envoi un mail dans l'apres midi.

----------


## La Rainette

4 chats en plus dans l'endroit 1. Voici la liste de la semaine... 

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *

*
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !
_*=> en attente de confirmation de prise en charge

*

*LES NOUVEAUX :

**14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *A sortir en urgence, anorexie + coryza*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)


**LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

 8) Réservation sûre, on voit ce soir ce qu'il en est pour les détails...
*
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE**!** Anorexie + coryza* (peut-être résa de suite pour sortie rapide!)  :: 

*Là, c'est à son arrivée, maintenant ça URGE!!! NE LA LAISSONS PAS DECLINER!* 




*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)


* ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Demande de diffusion en masse demandée.

----------


## partenaire77

proposition de covoiturage mercredi + FA transit + 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93.

----------


## bzp

*Mp de masse envoyés .*

----------


## SarahC

Merci. Et depuis, il ne se passe rien du tout, pourtant on aura connu des semaines plus réactives, à tout niveau....
Je pense que les chats de la semaine 11 ou 12 passeront à la trappe, il n'y a pas plus de réactions pour les nouveaux. Je me répète, ce n'est pas moi que vous aidez ou pas; mais ces chats.... Et si personne ne se mobilise, je ne vais pas pouvoir le faire ad vitam eternam dans le vide. J'ai diffusé de mon côté, en externe, rien, non plus.
Quant aux coordinateurs, ils sont les bienvenus. Et pour le reste, ma foi, à part croiser les doigts.....

----------


## Lusiole

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pourrais être FA pour le 4.
> 
> Je suis du 52, mais je peux me déplacer dans un rayon de 100km, pour le reste il faudrait un co voiturage.


Bonjour !

Où dans le 52 ? Je fais Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir (arrivée à 20h). Etes-vous du coin ?
(d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un pouvait m'envoyer le ficher covoit svp.)

----------


## SarahC

> proposition de covoiturage mercredi + FA transit + 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93.


 Merci à vous. Cela permettrait de sauver une urgence, si on pouvait aboutir.... La petite dernière et le 8, ce serait super, mais il y en a tant d'autres!

----------


## TROCA

*Les plus anciens les 1 et 2 et la 3* ont passé des semaines à attendre qu'on vienne les chercher. Ils ont résisté au coryza au stress de l'enfermement, ils sont toujours là à attendre ....Il ne faut pas que cela soit en vain. *PAR PITIE AIDEZ- LES A SORTIR C' EST LEUR TOUTE DERNIERE CHANCE AUJOURD' HUI*.

Je rajoute 20€ à mon don pour eux, c'est tout ce que personnellement je peux faire. Qui me suit en proposant quelque chose , ce que vous pouvez mais essayez cherchez autour de vous *NE LES ABANDONNEZ PAS* ?

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

90  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**
TOTAL : 170 *

----------


## corinne27

Que donnent les pistes pour le 3, 7 et 10? Et pour les 1 et 2, le 8 et tous les autres?

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai de contact par personne, de nouvelle de personne, et aucun relais, je n'en sais rien. 
Pas super comme info, mais en l'état, j'en suis là. D'un autre côté, que faire dans ce contexte?!
Je sais juste que via Muriel P on a 2 assoc, pour le 8, et pour un autre, le reste, nada.....
Hier j'avais une migraine, j'attends le relais que j'attends encore depuis des lustres.
Dc si mes neurones fonctionnent, un autre serait pris pas la 2ème assoc.
Pr la chatte gestante, tjs pas d'assoc, et pour le chat noir castré, tjs une assoc sans FA.
Les 2 assocs de Muriel P ont été prévenues hier par mail que contact serait pris ce soir, et une option a été mise sur le 8, ils attendent juste des précisions.

----------


## esther&

:: le problème est que ceux qui sont sensibles au sort de ces pauvres chats de fourrière sont complet avant meme que l été et son flux d abandon, de chatons arrivent!!! Il faudrait du" sang neuf"mais sortir les gens de leur égoïsme, c est pas facile!!  :: Pourtant, s ils savaient quel bonheur cela apporte de voir revivre un minou de la rue, de fourrière...
Comme troca, je ne peux qu apporter une promesse de don de 20e en croisant les doigts pour la situation évolue positivement.

----------


## corinne27

> Je n'ai de contact par personne, de nouvelle de personne, et aucun relais, je n'en sais rien. 
> Pas super comme info, mais en l'état, j'en suis là. D'un autre côté, que faire dans ce contexte?!
> Je sais juste que via Muriel P on a 2 assoc, pour le 8, et pour un autre, le reste, nada.....
> Hier j'avais une migraine, j'attends le relais que j'attends encore depuis des lustres.
> Dc si mes neurones fonctionnent, le 10 serait pris pas la 2ème assoc.
> Pr la chatte gestante, tjs pas d'assoc, et pour le chat noir castré, tjs une assoc sans FA.


Je suis loin (42), mais si ça permet de sortir un minet, si c est possible, je peux en prendre un en FA durée déterminée et faire la quarantaine

----------


## SarahC

Il y a trop de chats car trop de crétins qui les abandonnent, ne les stérilisent pas, et j'en passe.
Trop peu d'assocs impliquées aussi, et celles qui le sont sont souvent pleines. 
Mais il suffit d'une FA par ci par là, du sang neuf, comme vous le dites, pour sauver UNE VIE, et parfois, même un accueil de 1 mois suffit, on l'a vu la semaine passée av Gaïa4ever, elle a sauvé une vie en ouvrant une pièce, et une pièce un mois, je pense que cela peut être dans la mesure du jouable pour tout lecteur, si en plus il est encadré par une bonne assoc.

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis loin (42), mais si ça permet de sortir un minet, si c est possible, je peux en prendre un en FA durée déterminée et faire la quarantaine


Déterminé doit être assez long pr ne pas déjà le faire revenir après les 3 semaines où on aura tenté de vous le faire descendre.
C'est tjs un peu le même souci, et sinon, idéalement, il faudrait qu'une assoc du coin puisse aider; et là, le souci serait déjà moindre.

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

90 € (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30€ pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* *€ (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30 € * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15 €  (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10 €  (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10 € (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20 € (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**
TOTAL : 190 €*

----------


## MyMi_07

bon je le présente à nouveau (déjà fait dans un autre post)

Jeune étudiante vivant dans résidence étudiante. Est dans une chambre de 9m2 avec son chat (malgré la petite chambre nous vivons dans le bonheur). Je peux si besoin de fa de quelques jours car je part le 6 sur nantes mais je tente de revenir pour le lundi. Sinon après pourquoi pas tenter fa, attention je doit vous informer que les animaux été autoriser à la signature de mon contrat de location et pendant l'été il les ont interdits, sauf la miennes car je leur ai fait bien comprendre que je ne m'en séparerait jamais.
Dans le cas où je serai en fa et que les personnes s'occupant de la résidence râle, je compte dire que je garde le chat d'une amie, afin d'avoir le temps avec l'association de trouver une autre fa. 

Je n'ai aucune présence caractérielle de chat, des plus mauvais aux plus collants je les adores et sait m'adapter et créer bon un lien.

Je ne peut pas faire de quarantaine. Mais mon chat a côtoyé un chat de la famille un a le coryza et tout va bien.

Pour commencer je peux tenter de garder une semaine ou deux un chat mais j'ignore encore si je peux faire plus. 

Si cela peux vous aider en attendant de trouver un fa contactez moi.

----------


## pacopanpan

je suis toujours dispo au max 2 mois pour l'instant je suis loin le 59 ,mais je me deplace 100km s'il le faut

----------


## TROCA

Rappel les chats de la semaine 11 (1,2 et 3) et ceux de la semaine 12 (5 et 6) sont en grand danger s'ils ne sont pas réservés avant demain. Ils sont trop anciens pour avoir la moindre chance de figurer sur les prochaines listes.
Pour la 3 il manque juste l'association on a la FA dans le 91 . Alors vite une association dans le secteur pour permettre de la sauver.
Pour les autres il faut continuer à proposer . *ON SE MOBILISE POUR CES CHATS QUI COMPTENT SUR NOUS POUR SORTIR VIVANTS ! NE LES DECEVONS PAS* ! *TOUT SAUF L' INDIFFERENCE* !

----------


## pacopanpan

POUR CES CHATS QUE NOUS NE REVERRONS PAS POUR CERTAINS SUR LES PROCHAINES LISTES 

RECAP FA: (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

Quarantaine (15 jours):
 

Durée déterminée:
 pacopanpan ( 59 ): pour un ou deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max : ok

Longue durée:



*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement* 
*des fa des assos,

fa ,fald, asoss ils ont besoin de vous


constatez c'est vide !!!!! il y a pleins de places pour mettre vos propositions que ce soit en quarantaine, determiné, longue durée
* 
c'est dur depuis des semaines pour certains  a attendre quoi????? la mort

----------


## pacopanpan

depuis des mois , des semaines , ces supernanas des chats se battent pour sauver des vies, elles prennent , reprennent encore et encore des chats , leur falds sont completent ,saturées


elles ont besoin d'aide de sang neuf , elles faiblissent non par manque de courage car il est sans limite ,mais faute de moyen,

de nouvelles fa seraient les bienvenues pour remonter les troupes

du soutien pour toutes ces femmes qui se donnent sans compter pour l'amour d'un animal

eh oui ce ne sont que des chats mais leur vie vaut elle moins que la notre?

----------


## Lady92

je supprime pour alléger

 ::   ::

----------


## lorris

oui c'est bien trouvé comme qualificatif : "les supernanas des chats" !

----------


## Tiffany52

Supprimé : message posté en double

----------


## Tiffany52

> Bonjour !
> 
> Où dans le 52 ? Je fais Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir (arrivée à 20h). Etes-vous du coin ?
> (d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un pouvait m'envoyer le ficher covoit svp.)



Je suis de st-dizier !!! 

Je viens de faire la demande de formulaire pour être FA. Des que je le reçois, je le renvoi rapidement.

Si j'ai bien compris, ne manquera plus qu'une association pour prendre en charge le chat à sortir ?

----------


## Fibroline

Je suis la future FALD pour le 8 après sa quarantaine et c'est mon Asso (Ecole du chat de Caen) qui couvre.

----------


## CARABAM

BABE78, une association ds l'orne m'a envoyé un mp pour me proposer de me chapeauter; je viens de lui répondre que j'étais OK pour fa moyenne durée ( 1 an) pour la tabby grise gestante et me proposer pour fa quarantaine voire 1 mois pour les urgences 1 et 2; je lui ai donné mes coordonnées téléphoniques. En attendant je vais faire la demande imprimé FA via votre mail

----------


## Lady92

> BABE78, une association ds l'orne m'a envoyé un mp pour me proposer de me chapeauter; je viens de lui répondre que j'étais OK pour fa moyenne durée ( 1 an) pour la tabby grise gestante et me proposer pour fa quarantaine voire 1 mois pour les urgences 1 et 2; je lui ai donné mes coordonnées téléphoniques. En attendant je vais faire la demande imprimé FA via votre mail


:

 :: 
Avez vous rempli le formulaire soschatsnac2012 ?
Il faudrait egalement que l'asso qui propose de vous couvrir envoie ses statuts par mail à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com

----------


## Lady92

> Je suis la future FALD pour le 8 après sa quarantaine et c'est mon Asso (Ecole du chat de Caen) qui couvre.


Super ! contente que les choses soient clarifiées de votre côté !

----------


## TROCA

Merci Fibroline et CARABAM pour votre aide. Il reste encore des anciens sans l'ombre d'une piste les 4 et 5, et le 6 et il manque l'association pour le 7 . Pour les 1 et 2 une proposition de FA quarantaine (CARABAM) + association ? mais il manque encore la FA longue durée . *ON CONTINUE A PROPOSER POUR BOUCLER LES PISTES EXISTANTES ET POUR CEUX QUI N EN NONT PAS ENCORE TANT QUE CES CHATS SONT SUR LES LISTES ON NE BAISSE PAS LES BRAS ET ON SE MOBILISE POUR LES SUIVANTS*

----------


## Tiffany52

> Merci Fibroline et CARABAM pour votre aide. Il reste encore des anciens sans l'ombre d'une piste les 4 et 5, et le 6 et il manque l'association pour le 7 . Pour les 1 et 2 une proposition de FA quarantaine (CARABAM) + association ? mais il manque encore la FA longue durée . *ON CONTINUE A PROPOSER POUR BOUCLER LES PISTES EXISTANTES ET POUR CEUX QUI N EN NONT PAS ENCORE TANT QUE CES CHATS SONT SUR LES LISTES ON NE BAISSE PAS LES BRAS ET ON SE MOBILISE POUR LES SUIVANTS*


Je me propose FA longue durée avec possibilité de faire la quarantaine, pour le 4. Un co voiturage est même prévu.

Ne manque plus que l'asso pour la prise en charge

----------


## Lady92

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

 8) Réservation sûre, on voit ce soir ce qu'il en est pour les détails...
*
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE**!** Anorexie + coryza* (peut-être résa de suite pour sortie rapide!)  :: 

*Là, c'est à son arrivée, maintenant ça URGE!!! NE LA LAISSONS PAS DECLINER!* 




*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)


* ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza*

----------


## Lady92

message supprimé pour alléger

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lady92

*Aux FA qui se proposent* : D'abord merci  ::  Ensuite, si vous n'avez pas encore rempli le formulaire FA *dédié à ces SOS*, merci de le demander à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com et de *le retourner rempli à cette même adresse* 

Merci aussi de vous inscrire sur ce formulaire en précisant :
 - votre pseudo,  
- votre département,  
- nombre de chat possible en accueil, 
- durée max de l'accueil 
- si quarantaine possible (modalité ci-dessous) ou si l'accueil doit démarrer après la quarantaine 
- si votre proposition FA concerne un chat en particulier (le préciser) 
- si oui ou non vous avez une asso qui peut vous couvrir 
- le statut du formulaire FA : demandé / reçu / complété et retourné_
ex : lady92 (92) 2 Chats pour 3mois maxi pas de quarantaine possible, pas d'asso, formulaire complété et retourné

_ *POUR NE PAS SURCHARGER LE POST, MERCI DE PRENDRE LE DERNIER RECAP FA COMPLETE PAR LA FA PRECEDENTE (en cliquant sur 'Répondre en citant' en bas à droite du message) l'objectif étant d'avoir toutes les propositions sur le même recap et pas 10 recap individuels

* 

*RECAP FA:*  *

Quarantaine (15 jours)*:  _
pour la quarantaine, si vous avez des chats, il faut qu'ils soient vaccinés et à jour impérativement. 
pour la quarantaine toujours, il faut pouvoir isoler complètement le chat en accueil pendant au moins 15jours, pas de contacts, aucun, avec les chats déjà présents (=pièce à part)_ 

- *Poupy27* (*27 - Evreux*) : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la même pièce)- serait OK pour le N°7 - *jusqu'à début mai* (6 mai au plus tard car s'absente ensuite) - *pas d'Asso* - Formulaire rempli sur 'papier libre' (n'a pas réussi à le remplir sous word)
- *Carabam (53)* : pour 1 & 2 (*durée extensible jusqu'à 1 mois*) - Pour l'asso : en discussion avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné

*Durée déterminée: 
- pacopanpan (59) :* pour un ou deux chats (1, 2 ou 10, priorité aux urgences) pour *1 mois ou 2 max* (peut se déplacer environ 100km) - Quarantaine possible - formulaire retourné semaine 12 -* Pas d'asso
*-  *Mymi_07 (93)* : pour un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine pour* quelques jours* - Pas de quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire FA demandé
- *Carabam (53)* : pour la minette gestante gris tabby N°15, *durée 1 an*, quarantaine possible - Asso : en discussion avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné
- *Corinne27 (42)* : *combien de chats ? pour 2-3 semaines,* quarantaine possible - Pas d'asso - Formulaire rempli pour un précédent SOS - MP envoyé


*Longue durée:* _
(= jusqu'à adoption)_ 
*- Tiffany52 (52- Saint Dizier)* : pour le N°4, quarantaine possible (covoit possible via Lusiole), *pas d'asso*  ::  -Formulaire complété et retourné*
* -  
-

*RECAP PROPOSITION ASSO :* 
- Si FA, la Patte de l'Espoir propose de couvrir le N°7 - *Vite une FA pour lui*  ::

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

90 € (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30€ pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* *€ (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30 € * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15 €  (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10 €  (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10 € (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20 € (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10 € (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**
**
TOTAL : 200 €* 
+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## Lady92

TOUTES LES FA, MEME HORS REGION PARISIENNE, ONT ELLES DEMANDE UN FORMULAIRE FA a l'adresse : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com ?

Je pense à Corinne27, Mymi-07, Carabam, poupy27, Tiffany52... + peut etre celles que j'ai ratées :-(

*EDIT :** JE CONTACTE TOUT LE MONDE PAR MP POUR METTRE A JOUR LE RECAP FA !*

----------


## CARABAM

> :
> 
> 
> Avez vous rempli le formulaire soschatsnac2012 ?
> Il faudrait egalement que l'asso qui propose de vous couvrir envoie ses statuts par mail à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com


J'ai fait la demande via votre mail ce jour à 17H20
J'habite le 53 et je suis en pourparler avec l'association les pattes de l'espoir de l'Orne 61
Je peux faire le trajet, jusqu'à verneuil sur avre

----------


## ifuzeau

20 euro en priorité pour 1 et 2 , sans reçu

----------


## ifuzeau

et 20 euro pour la pauvre petite 14 sans reçu

----------


## SarahC

> BABE78, une association ds l'orne m'a envoyé un mp pour me proposer de me chapeauter; je viens de lui répondre que j'étais OK pour fa moyenne durée ( 1 an) pour la tabby grise gestante et me proposer pour fa quarantaine voire 1 mois pour les urgences 1 et 2; je lui ai donné mes coordonnées téléphoniques. En attendant je vais faire la demande imprimé FA via votre mail


Par contre le mail soschats... n'est pas celui de Babe78, qui est l'asso la patte de l'espoir, mais une boite "indépendante" essayant de regrouper les formulaires FA à toute assoc demandeuse. Juste pr info.  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci beaucoup Ifuzeau  :: 

je supprime le recap dons pour alléger  ::  *
*

----------


## SarahC

Merci aux donateurs!

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

90  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**
*
*
TOTAL : 240 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## Tiffany52

> TOUTES LES FA, MEME HORS REGION PARISIENNE, ONT ELLES DEMANDE UN FORMULAIRE FA a l'adresse : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com ?
> 
> Je pense à Corinne27, Mymi-07, Carabam, poupy27, Tiffany52... + peut etre celles que j'ai ratées :-(


J'ai bien reçu le formulaire. Merci.

Je le renvoi ce soir.

----------


## CARABAM

> TOUTES LES FA, MEME HORS REGION PARISIENNE, ONT ELLES DEMANDE UN FORMULAIRE FA a l'adresse : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com ?
> 
> Je pense à Corinne27, Mymi-07, Carabam, poupy27, Tiffany52... + peut etre celles que j'ai ratées :-(
> 
> *EDIT :** JE CONTACTE TOUT LE MONDE PAR MP POUR METTRE A JOUR LE RECAP FA !*


Je viens de vous renvoyer le Formulaire FA rempli
Merci pour tout

----------


## Tiffany52

Je viens également de renvoyé le formulaire complété

----------


## Lady92

Merci à tous !

 ::  Il faut d'autres FA, d'autres assos, d'autres donateurs, d'autres propositions de covoiturage  ::

----------


## Lady92

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

 8) Réservation sûre, on voit ce soir ce qu'il en est pour les détails...
*
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE**!** Anorexie + coryza* (peut-être résa de suite pour sortie rapide!)  :: 

*Là, c'est à son arrivée, maintenant ça URGE!!! NE LA LAISSONS PAS DECLINER!* 




*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)


* ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza*

----------


## poupy27

je suis ok pour le 7 pour FA quarantaine avec l association la patte de l'espoir

----------


## fina_flora

@ceux qui on la liste de l'endroit 1:
me mp les num, car j'ai des photos et je veux être sûr des num
merci

----------


## Lady92

Merci aux donateurs!

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

90  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**
TOTAL : 240 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Tiffany et Carabam: formulaires bien reçus
Nous les transmettons à des associations susceptibles de vous chapeauter qui prendront contact avec vous très rapidement
Merci pour votre aide

----------


## SarahC

> @ceux qui on la liste de l'endroit 1:
> me mp les num, car j'ai des photos et je veux être sûr des num
> merci


Envoie les photos, n'attends pas, j'ai un virus, mets tout sur soschatsnac2012@gmail.com, on fera le tri. Merci.
On a plus que demain et on aurait déjà pu les mettre, je ne savais pas que tu en avais, donc go, on fera le tri. 
Merci. Je n'ai pas le détail, l'aurai demain, on ne peut pas attendre.

----------


## SarahC

> Tiffany et Carabam: formulaires bien reçus
> Nous les transmettons à des associations susceptibles de vous chapeauter qui prendront contact avec vous très rapidement
> Merci pour votre aide


Je complète par "toutes les personnes présentes" ont eu un mail av formulaire, elles sont plus que cela, et on a encore des personnes qui se sont manifestées précédemment, dc on a vraiment moyen d'en sauver.
J'ajoute que si FA sur la RP, on peut encore en sauver un ou une, si FA de genre 3 semaine un mois, max!

----------


## SarahC

Demain peut être potentiellement le DERNIER délai des anciens.
On a encore et tjs une FA ds le 91 prête à prendre cette minette gestante (ou pas gestante) même prête à donner un coup de pouce niveau frais, et on n'a pas encore d'asso!

----------


## Lady92

Si vous pouvez proposer quelquechose pour ces chats, faites le maintenant... N attendez pas  :: 
Un accueil, un chapeautage asso, un don, un covoiturage... Toute aide est importante, si un maillon de la chaine est manquant, rien ne peut se faire...

Si vous avez des questions, des craintes, que vous ne comprenez pas quelquechose, parlez en... N attendez pas qu il soit trop tard

Ces chats ont encore besoin de vous pour pouvoir vivre, nombreux sont ceux qui n ont aucune piste, certains ont des amorces de pistes... Aidons les, chacun a la mesure de ce qu il peut faire...

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Déterminé doit être assez long pr ne pas déjà le faire revenir après les 3 semaines où on aura tenté de vous le faire descendre.
> C'est tjs un peu le même souci, et sinon, idéalement, il faudrait qu'une assoc du coin puisse aider; et là, le souci serait déjà moindre.


Corinne27 prend le minou noir et blanc de la sem12 en FA déterminé que j'ai sortit sous l'assoc. En durée determinée on ne peut pas en mettre 50 ( façon de parler ) il faut penser à l'après ( à le placer en longue durée ).
Je parle pour moi évidemment après si d'autres assoc.....

----------


## Tiffany52

> Tiffany et Carabam: formulaires bien reçus
> Nous les transmettons à des associations susceptibles de vous chapeauter qui prendront contact avec vous très rapidement
> Merci pour votre aide


Merci.

J'espere avoir des nouvelles rapidement. De mon côté tout est ok, pour le co-voiturage aussi.

Ne manques plus que l'asso  ::

----------


## invite 17

j'ai compté qu'il y avait potentiellement 115 € de dons pour les 1, 2 et 3 et la 3 a une fa il lui manque plus qu'une assoc pourquoi personne ne les vois ????

panacopan s'est proposé pour 2 mois pour les 1 et 2 cela laisse le temps de trouver une autre fa derriere si 2 mois c'est pas assé.

ils vont etre arrétés, c'est quasi sur si personne les réservent aujourd'hui !!!!!

Qui va avoir pitié d'eux ?

----------


## TROCA

Merci à tous ceux qui se sont proposés pour essayer d'en sauver. Il manque encore des maillons pour boucler pour certains . *Pour d'autres il n'y a encore rien de concret notamment pour les très anciens* . Ils ont des dons mais pas d'association pour les prendre en charge et pas de solution d'accueil complète. *ON SE MOBILISE POUR EUX CE MATIN CAR IL SONT EN EXTREME URGENCE* . *RIEN N EST PERDU TANT QU' ILS SONT ENCORE SUR LES LISTES*. 
Tout ce que vous pourrez proposer sera examiné par les coordinatrices et ne sera pas perdu. Votre proposition si elle n'est pas retenue pour ces chats pourra être utile aux suivants. *Alors continuez à proposer car vous serez peut-être le maillon manquant pour sauver une vie.*

----------


## esther&

Je peux co voiturer les chats qui arrivent à lyon part dieu jusque à leur fa.(42,38,01,69).
Ma mère doit venir la semaine prochaine en partant de paris gare de lyon arrivée la part dieu, je ne sais pas quel jour encore, elle peut rapatrier un minou si besoin.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

 8) Réservation sûre, on voit ce soir ce qu'il en est pour les détails...
*
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX :

**14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE**!** Anorexie + coryza* (peut-être résa de suite pour sortie rapide!)  :: 

*Là, c'est à son arrivée, maintenant ça URGE!!! NE LA LAISSONS PAS DECLINER!* 




*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: *


CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)


* ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*urgence absolue aux nouvelles de ce matin pour la 14
son etat se dégrade , elle ne mange plus , elle a été mise sous per*f

----------


## sydney21

> Alexandra (fa du 80) qui s'était proposée il y a quelques semaines a de la teigne chez elle, elle a donc mis sa proposition en attente pour le moment jusqu'à guérison de ses chats.


Entre avoir la teigne et mourir, je dirais qu'il vaut encore mieux avoir la teigne...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

5 et 8 réservés. Merci aux assos et aux FA qui les prennent en charge

----------


## Lilly1982

> 5 et 8 réservés. Merci aux assos et aux FA qui les prennent en charge


 ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE ABSOLUE**!** Anorexie + coryza*  :: 

*Là, c'est à son arrivée, son état s'est fortement dégradé:* *MISE SOUS PERF DEPUIS HIER*




*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)


* ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza*

----------


## Lady92

*Aux FA qui se proposent* : D'abord merci  ::  Ensuite, si vous n'avez pas encore rempli le formulaire FA *dédié à ces SOS*, merci de le demander à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com et de *le retourner rempli à cette même adresse* 

Merci aussi de vous inscrire sur ce formulaire en précisant :
 - votre pseudo,  
- votre département,  
- nombre de chat possible en accueil, 
- durée max de l'accueil 
- si quarantaine possible (modalité ci-dessous) ou si l'accueil doit démarrer après la quarantaine 
- si votre proposition FA concerne un chat en particulier (le préciser) 
- si oui ou non vous avez une asso qui peut vous couvrir 
- le statut du formulaire FA : demandé / reçu / complété et retourné_
ex : lady92 (92) 2 Chats pour 3mois maxi pas de quarantaine possible, pas d'asso, formulaire complété et retourné

_ *POUR NE PAS SURCHARGER LE POST, MERCI DE PRENDRE LE DERNIER RECAP FA COMPLETE PAR LA FA PRECEDENTE (en cliquant sur 'Répondre en citant' en bas à droite du message) l'objectif étant d'avoir toutes les propositions sur le même recap et pas 10 recap individuels

* 

*RECAP FA:*  *

Quarantaine (15 jours)*:  _
pour la quarantaine, si vous avez des chats, il faut qu'ils soient vaccinés et à jour impérativement. 
pour la quarantaine toujours, il faut pouvoir isoler complètement le chat en accueil pendant au moins 15jours, pas de contacts, aucun, avec les chats déjà présents (=pièce à part)_ 

- *Poupy27* (*27 - Evreux*) : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la même pièce)- OK pour le N°7 (et validé par l'asso) - *jusqu'à début mai* (6 mai au plus tard car s'absente ensuite) - *Asso trouvée* (la patte de l'espoir) - Formulaire rempli sur 'papier libre' (n'a pas réussi à le remplir sous word)
- *Carabam (53)* : pour 1 & 2 (*durée extensible jusqu'à 1 mois*) - Pour l'*asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné
- 


*Durée déterminée:
 
- pacopanpan (59) :* pour un ou deux chats (1, 2 ou 10, priorité aux urgences) pour *1 mois ou 2 max* (peut se déplacer environ 100km) - Quarantaine possible - formulaire retourné semaine 12 -* Pas d'asso
*-  *Mymi_07 (93)* : pour un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine pour* quelques jours* - Pas de quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire FA demandé
- *Carabam (53)* : pour la minette gestante gris tabby N°15, *durée 1 an*, quarantaine possible - *Asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné
- *Corinne27 (42)* : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la meme piece) *pour 2-3 semaines,* quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire rempli pour un précédent SOS
- 


*Longue durée:* _
(= jusqu'à adoption)_ 
*- Tiffany52 (52- Saint Dizier)* : pour le N°4 ou autres urgences, quarantaine possible (covoit possible via Lusiole) - *asso en discussion* avec flokelo - Formulaire complété et retourné*
* -  
-

----------


## TROCA

*L' HEURE TOURNE ET IL FAUT AVANCER POUR LES ANCIENS QUI RISQUENT DE DISPARAITRE DES LISTES SI NON RESERVES DANS LES HEURES QUI VIENNENT*
Le 6 n'a encore aucune piste. Il manque encore des associations pour certains, pour d'autres des FA . *ON CONTINUE A PROPOSER
POUR TOUS CES CHATS*

----------


## babe78

pour le récap, c'est bon pour le n°7 chez poupy27, tout est ok entre l'asso et la fa mais il nous manque un covoiturage, je laisse poupy27 mettre ses disponibilités ici, merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## TROCA

Merci Babe et Poupy pour le 7. Il y a en a encore beaucoup en grande urgence les 1,2 et 3 et aussi les 4 et 6.
Vite une association pour la 3 elle a une FA il ne lui manque que cela pour être sauvée elle fait partie des plus anciens et est potentiellement gestante.
Les 2 grands babichous 1 et 2 sont eux aussi des très anciens . Ils ont des propositions d'accueil mais pas d'asso pour couvrir leur sortie. Vite une association pour les prendre en charge et permettre de les sauver.
Le petit 4 est en urgence parce qu'ancien . Il a une proposition de FA mais pas d'asso.
Le 6 lui n'a rien pauvre petit père.
*IL EST ENCORE TEMPS DE LES SAUVER MAIS IL FAUT FAIRE VITE.*

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**
TOTAL : 250 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## mariecaro

> *urgence absolue aux nouvelles de ce matin pour la 14
> son etat se dégrade , elle ne mange plus , elle a été mise sous per*f


10e pour les soins de cette belle chatte vite une assoc pour elle..

* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*

15e pour ces 3 chats là pour qu'ils puissent sortir.. :: pour ts les autres!!!5e chacun.

possible de payer par paypal(plus rapide) et avec reçu fiscal..

on me demande pour un cotrain metz-paris a/r debut semaine prochaine pour 2 chats.il me reste une place à l'aller et une au retour....si fa ds l'est!!!!merci à vs tous!!qq ennuis de santéme font ralentir mes cotrain.

----------


## babe78

Ils sont tous en grande urgence car là, quasiment aucun chat ne sort car les rares fas qui se proposent ne veulent sauver que tel ou tel chat qui ne peuvent pas forcément être chapeauter par les assos. Si on arrivait à combiner les 2, beaucoup pourraient être sauvés, peut-être pas les plus anciens mais ils sont tous en urgence et sauver la vie d'un chat n'a pas de prix, qu'il soit là depuis quelques jours ou un peu plus longtemps. on a bien vu sur les dernières sorties que les plus mal en point au final étaient les derniers arrivés qui n'auraient pas survécu si pas sorti.


Ainsi avec poupy27, c'est un loulou de sauvé.
idem, chatperlipopette a pu couvrir ainsi corinne27 et libérer une place

Nous pourrions couvrir d'autres loulous sociables si fa moyenne durée (1 mois environ) par exemple 10-13-16-17 car fa longue durée pouvant prendre la suite après mais personne pour ces loulous.

----------


## SarahC

> *Est-ce que je pourrai avoir les formulaires pour voir ce que je peux faire ? 
> car sans info sur les fa potentielles qui se proposent ici et n'ayant pas de place actuellement à l'asso, forcément, je ne propose rien.
> 
> maintenant, si il existe des fa qui se proposent, merci de me transmettre les infos.
> *


J'attends qu'on me les demande. J'ai précisé hier qu'on les avait tous.
Tu as encore des chats à caser, donc je ne pensais pas que tu pourrais chapeauter pour le moment. 
Maintenant, tu les demandes à Venise, je n'ai plus le temps ni l'envie de gérer ces SOS.

----------


## Tiffany52

> je serai éventuellement ok pour le 4 sous tiffany52 en fa
> 
> me faudrait juste le formulaire pour voir les conditions d'accueil.
> 
> le chat partirait une fois en règle et certitude qu'il est ok congénère si elle a des animaux.


Bonjour,

Es-ce que je peux vous envoyer directement un exemplaire du formulaire que j'ai rempli ? Ou bien il faut que ce soit une des personnes à qui je l'ai envoyé qui vous le renvoi ?

----------


## SarahC

Pour conclure, pour ce jour, qui prend quoi et comment vous êtes vous organisés pour les sorties?
C'est important de nous communiquer toutes les infos afin que nous puissions embrayer sur les chats restants.
En attendant, je n'assure plus, comme indiqué la semaine passée, quoi que ce soit tant que nous n'avons pas de personnes en support de ce SOS. Venise prend mon relais car je n'ai aucunement le temps de reprendre ces SOS, déjà pas cette semaine, mais si on pense que je gère cela par joie depuis X années, non, vraiment non, et les gens qui aident, ce serait bien que ce soit dans la durée, car je pense que tout le monde peut accorder de son temps. Perso, j'ai 0 minute en ce moment, et je ne vis pas pour Rescue. Je veux bien, sans souci, AIDER les CHATS, mais AVEC DE L'AIDE. Des semaines que je le dis, mais co ça rentre et ressort aussi sec, et merci à ceux qui suivent et ne lâchent pas au bout de 3 semaines, c'est les chats que vous plantez en arrêtant, pas moi, et c'est dégueulasse pour ces vies là.

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour,
> 
> Es-ce que je peux vous envoyer directement un exemplaire du formulaire que j'ai rempli ? Ou bien il faut que ce soit une des personnes à qui je l'ai envoyé qui vous le renvoi ?


Go!!! Le mail ne fait que centraliser, le formulaire a été repompé par 10 assocs au moins, il n'est plus unique.
Et ce sont avant tout les assoc, donc tout le monde, envoyez le à qui vous voudrez, sans aucun souci.

----------


## SarahC

> pour le récap, c'est bon pour le n°7 chez poupy27, tout est ok entre l'asso et la fa mais il nous manque un covoiturage, je laisse poupy27 mettre ses disponibilités ici, merci d'avance pour votre aide


Co voit posté?

----------


## SarahC

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 




*Est ce que les assocs en contact avec la fourrière 2 pourraient poster les mises à jour ou déjà les demander, afin que l'on sache si on a des morts ou non, des BB en plus, et pour les âges ou autres infos de santé? MERCI A ELLES.*

----------


## Tiffany52

> Ils sont tous en grande urgence car là, quasiment aucun chat ne sort car les rares fas qui se proposent ne veulent sauver que tel ou tel chat qui ne peuvent pas forcément être chapeauter par les assos. Si on arrivait à combiner les 2, beaucoup pourraient être sauvés, peut-être pas les plus anciens mais ils sont tous en urgence et sauver la vie d'un chat n'a pas de prix, qu'il soit là depuis quelques jours ou un peu plus longtemps. on a bien vu sur les dernières sorties que les plus mal en point au final étaient les derniers arrivés qui n'auraient pas survécu si pas sorti.
> 
> 
> Ainsi avec poupy27, c'est un loulou de sauvé.
> idem, chatperlipopette a pu couvrir ainsi corinne27 et libérer une place
> 
> Nous pourrions couvrir d'autres loulous sociables si fa moyenne durée (1 mois environ) par exemple 10-13-16-17 car fa longue durée pouvant prendre la suite après mais personne pour ces loulous.


Je n'avais pas vu cela comme ça, mais finalement je suis bien d'accord avec vous.
je me suis proposer pour le 4, parce que je pensais qu'il fallait en priorité accueillir les plus anciens.
il semble y avoir un début de piste asso avec flokelo pour le 4, mais si finalement ce n'est pas possible, et que vous vous pouvez en couvrir d'autre, notamment le 16 ou le 17. Alors moi, je suis OK pour prendre soit l'un soit l'autre. En moyenne ou longue durée, peu importe. Je ferais ce qui est nécessaire.

----------


## pacopanpan

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 


* *1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*
*

et pour les plus anciens!!!!!!
des petits bibous personne pour eux
*

----------


## SarahC

Dernières infos avant de quitter le net.

Pour les formulaires déjà complétés, AUCUN souci pour les renvoyer direct à X ou Y assoc présente ici.
Le formulaire est fait pour cela, pour gagner du temps.
J'ai un boulot monstre en journée et ne peut pas gérer les choses en ce moment ds la période boulot.

Dc co déjà remplis, si une FA intéresse une assoc, ne pas attendre pr dire que l'on peut chapeauter, ou ne pas hésiter à demander ce dernier directement, en le précisant sur le sujet pr éviter les croisements, pas utile que X personnes contactent de suite la même FA, il faut rester rationnels.

Pour les co-voiturages, on a besoin de monde, si vous pouvez aider, dites le de suite, on ne peut plus attendre et depuis 3 semaines on a tellement de co voit par petits bouts qu'en fin de semaine on n'a plus personne, mais les urgences étant là, on n'a pas le choix, et il faut une réactivité maximale.

Pour toute personne volontaire pour pointer les dons, les co voit, tout ce que chacun peut faire, on est preneuses.

Et pour toutes les personnes qui souhaitent aider, on peut renvoyer le formulaire vierge av texte pr tte nouvelle personne.

Plus on a de gens qui aident pendant que les autres sont indispo, plus on sauve de vies.



Dernier point pour elle:

*14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE**!** Anorexie + coryza* (peut-être résa de suite pour sortie rapide!)  :: 

*Là, c'est à son arrivée, maintenant ça URGE!!! NE LA LAISSONS PAS DECLINER!* 




Elle est arrivée chez le véto, Partenaire l'a amenée à Cyrano qui attendait pr relais véto.
Elle la croyait déjà morte dans sa boite.

Elle est au plus mal, elle ne déclenche même pas le thermomètre cette pauvre puce.

Donc quand on indique urgence, c'est que vraiment c'est URGENT. Pauvre puce, vraiment.....

La gestante a enfin trouvé une assoc, on tente via un contact de finaliser, je parle de celle qui l'est peut-être.

Me déconnecte, vais essayer d'aider Venise en off ce soir pr organiser ce que l'on peut.

MAIS je me répète, on ne peut pas tout faire en bossant, à deux, il faut que nous puissions avoir le max d'info, claires, en un temps très limité. 

Je comprends que cela ne soit pas évident de s'inscrire ds un contexte de sauvetages global, mais tout est interdépendant, et compliqué. 

Donc tout ce que chacun peut faire à sa "petite" mesure, vous, moi, EST utile, ne pensez pas que vous ne pouvez pas aider, même un micro truc d'aide peut servir.

Quant aux assocs ou aux FA, annoncez de suite que vous pouvez couvrir sur tel secteur, tel nombre ou type de chats, peut être que des FA se manifesteront en connaissant vos conditions de chapeautage, idem. Nous ne pouvons rêver les pistes car tant que personne ne se manifeste on part sur "pas de possibilité".

ET VRAIMENT, n'attendez pas, la minette noire et blanche a été sortie comme on a pu, dans des délais corrects.
Elle et le papy de la semaine passée prouveront que les urgences sont bien réelles, et que parfois, à qq jours près, cela peut être trop tard, ou "juste à temps" comme la 13 ex gestante qui elle a survécu et se retape.

DONC REACTIVITE MAXIMALE ET CLARTE seront les mots phares pour aboutir à une sortie d'un maximum de chats.

----------


## pacopanpan

*Aux FA qui se proposent* : D'abord merci  ::  Ensuite, si vous n'avez pas encore rempli le formulaire FA *dédié à ces SOS*, merci de le demander à *soschatsnac2012@gmail.com* et de *le retourner rempli à cette même adresse*

Merci aussi de vous inscrire sur ce formulaire en précisant :
- votre pseudo,  
- votre département,  
- nombre de chat possible en accueil, 
- durée max de l'accueil 
- si quarantaine possible (modalité ci-dessous) ou si l'accueil doit démarrer après la quarantaine 
- si votre proposition FA concerne un chat en particulier (le préciser) 
- si oui ou non vous avez une asso qui peut vous couvrir 
- le statut du formulaire FA : demandé / reçu / complété et retourné_
ex : lady92 (92) 2 Chats pour 3mois maxi pas de quarantaine possible, pas d'asso, formulaire complété et retourné

_*POUR NE PAS SURCHARGER LE POST, MERCI DE PRENDRE LE DERNIER RECAP FA COMPLETE PAR LA FA PRECEDENTE (en cliquant sur 'Répondre en citant' en bas à droite du message) l'objectif étant d'avoir toutes les propositions sur le même recap et pas 10 recap individuels

* 

*RECAP FA:* *

Quarantaine (15 jours)*:  _
pour la quarantaine, si vous avez des chats, il faut qu'ils soient vaccinés et à jour impérativement. 
pour la quarantaine toujours, il faut pouvoir isoler complètement le chat en accueil pendant au moins 15jours, pas de contacts, aucun, avec les chats déjà présents (=pièce à part)_ 

- *Poupy27* (*27 - Evreux*) : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la même pièce)- OK pour le N°7 (et validé par l'asso) - *jusqu'à début mai* (6 mai au plus tard car s'absente ensuite) - *Asso trouvée* (la patte de l'espoir) - Formulaire rempli sur 'papier libre' (n'a pas réussi à le remplir sous word)
- *Carabam (53)* : pour 1 & 2 (*durée extensible jusqu'à 1 mois*) - Pour l'*asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné

*Durée déterminée: 
- pacopanpan (59) :* pour un ou deux chats (1, 2 ou 10, priorité aux urgences) pour *1 mois ou 2 max* (peut se déplacer environ 100km) - Quarantaine possible - formulaire retourné semaine 12 -* Pas d'asso
*-  *Mymi_07 (93)* : pour un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine pour* quelques jours* - Pas de quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire FA demandé
- *Carabam (53)* : pour la minette gestante gris tabby N°15, *durée 1 an*, quarantaine possible - *Asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné
- *Corinne27 (42)* : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la meme piece) *pour 2-3 semaines,* quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire rempli pour un précédent SOS


*Longue durée:* _
(= jusqu'à adoption)_ 
*- Tiffany52 (52- Saint Dizier)* : pour le N°4 ou autres urgences, quarantaine possible (covoit possible via Lusiole), *pas d'asso*  ::  -Formulaire complété et retourné*
* -  
-

 ::

----------


## Lady92

*Aux FA qui se proposent* : D'abord merci  ::  Ensuite, si vous n'avez pas encore rempli le formulaire FA *dédié à ces SOS*, merci de le demander à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com et de *le retourner rempli à cette même adresse* 

Merci aussi de vous inscrire sur ce formulaire en précisant :
 - votre pseudo,  
- votre département,  
- nombre de chat possible en accueil, 
- durée max de l'accueil 
- si quarantaine possible (modalité ci-dessous) ou si l'accueil doit démarrer après la quarantaine 
- si votre proposition FA concerne un chat en particulier (le préciser) 
- si oui ou non vous avez une asso qui peut vous couvrir 
- le statut du formulaire FA : demandé / reçu / complété et retourné_
ex : lady92 (92) 2 Chats pour 3mois maxi pas de quarantaine possible, pas d'asso, formulaire complété et retourné

_ *POUR NE PAS SURCHARGER LE POST, MERCI DE PRENDRE LE DERNIER RECAP FA COMPLETE PAR LA FA PRECEDENTE (en cliquant sur 'Répondre en citant' en bas à droite du message) l'objectif étant d'avoir toutes les propositions sur le même recap et pas 10 recap individuels

* 

*RECAP FA:*  *

Quarantaine (15 jours)*:  _
pour la quarantaine, si vous avez des chats, il faut qu'ils soient vaccinés et à jour impérativement. 
pour la quarantaine toujours, il faut pouvoir isoler complètement le chat en accueil pendant au moins 15jours, pas de contacts, aucun, avec les chats déjà présents (=pièce à part)_ 

- *Poupy27* (*27 - Evreux*) : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la même pièce)- OK pour le N°7 (et validé par l'asso) - *jusqu'à début mai* (6 mai au plus tard car s'absente ensuite) - *Asso trouvée* (la patte de l'espoir) - Formulaire rempli sur 'papier libre' (n'a pas réussi à le remplir sous word)
- *Carabam (53)* : pour 1 & 2 (*durée extensible jusqu'à 1 mois*) - Pour l'*asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné
- *Pistache69 (69-Lyon)* : pour 1 ou plusieurs chats (si dans la meme piece) - 26 avril au plus tard - Pas d asso - formulaire retourne pour SOS precedents
- * Lya (77)*  : pour 1 chat - Pas d asso - formulaire deja rempli dans le passe il me semble
- 


*Durée déterminée:
 
- pacopanpan (59) :* pour un ou deux chats (1, 2 ou 10, priorité aux urgences) pour *1 mois ou 2 max* (peut se déplacer environ 100km) - Quarantaine possible - formulaire retourné semaine 12 -* Pas d'asso
*-  *Mymi_07 (93)* : pour un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine pour* quelques jours* - Pas de quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire FA demandé
- *Carabam (53)* : pour la minette gestante gris tabby N°15, *durée 1 an*, quarantaine possible - *Asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné
- *Corinne27 (42)* : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la meme piece) *pour 2-3 semaines,* quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire rempli pour un précédent SOS
- 


*Longue durée:* _
(= jusqu'à adoption)_ 
*- Tiffany52 (52- Saint Dizier)* : pour le N°4 ou autres urgences, quarantaine possible (covoit possible via Lusiole) - *asso en discussion* avec flokelo - Formulaire complété et retourné*
* -  
-
* IL FAUT D'AUTRES FA et D'AUTRES ASSO* 
*14 Chats restent à sauver*

*IMPORTANT :** l'association La Patte de L'espoir pourrait couvrir d'autres chats sociables si elle avait des FA pour environ** 1 mois !!*! 1 mois c'est vraiment rien pour sauver la vie d'un chat  :: 
 ::  Elle pourrait couvrir par exemple : 10-13-16-17 mais il faut des FA pour 1 mois  ::

----------


## TROCA

> 10e pour les soins de cette belle chatte vite une assoc pour elle..
> 
> 15e pour ces 3 chats là pour qu'ils puissent sortir..pour ts les autres!!!5e chacun.



*15 € (mariecaro) pour les 1,2 et 3 avec reçu
10 € (mariecaro) pour  la 14**avec reçu*
* 50 €* *(mariecaro)* *pour tous les autres** (5€ par chat)* *avec reçu 
*
Est-ce que c'est juste ou j'ai mal compris  ?

----------


## Lady92

On peut enlever la minette de la liste ?

*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* *Fin de coryza + gestante ?* 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle,* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle,* _âge à venir,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 




*Est ce que les assocs en contact avec la fourrière 2 pourraient poster les mises à jour ou déjà les demander, afin que l'on sache si on a des morts ou non, des BB en plus, et pour les âges ou autres infos de santé? MERCI A ELLES.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10  ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15  ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 50   ( mariecaro ) 5 ** par chat pour les autres paypal possible avec reçu* *est-ce que c'est ça mariecaro ?*
*
TOTAL : 325* 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## pistache69

bonjour,
je peux être dispo pr quarantaine à lyon pr plusieurs chats voire un seul supportant d etre seul (chambre avec vue sur arbres env. 14m²) jusqu'au 26 avril maxi puisque je m'absente ensuite
il manquerait donc fa longue durée derriere + asso car sur ce coup Chatperlipopette avec laquelle je "bosse" d'habitude ne peut pas me chapeauter.
Ca fait light comme proposition, mais c'est tt ce que je peux faire...

----------


## TROCA

Des nouvelles pour la liste 2 ? Des avancées pour les 1 et 2 et pour le 4 ? Rien pour le 6 ?

----------


## Lady92

Seule l heure avance, pas les solutions  ::

----------


## Lya

*FA quarantaine :*
Je propose ma chambre avec fenêtre + SDB 1 chat, 
si ça intéresse une asso - Lieu : Bussy saint Georges 77

----------


## Lady92

Merci Pistache et Lya  :: 
J ai ajoute vos propositions au recap, si erreur en particulier sur le fornulaire Fa, me le faire savoir. Merci

----------


## TROCA

Merci à toutes celles qui continuent de proposer car il y a encore beaucoup de chats qui n'ont rien et parmi eux des urgences car malades ou anciens ou les 2 et une maman avec ses 3 nouveaux-nés .
Qui peut répondre à la demande de Sarah* : "Est ce que les assocs en contact avec la  fourrière 2 pourraient poster les mises à jour ou déjà les demander,  afin que l'on sache si on a des morts ou non, des BB en plus, et pour  les âges ou autres infos de santé?"*
Ces infos actualisées sont nécessaires pour aider au mieux selon les besoins ?

----------


## cyrano

> Merci à toutes celles qui continuent de proposer car il y a encore beaucoup de chats qui n'ont rien et parmi eux des urgences car malades ou anciens ou les 2 et une maman avec ses 3 nouveaux-nés .
> Qui peut répondre à la demande de Sarah* : "Est ce que les assocs en contact avec la  fourrière 2 pourraient poster les mises à jour ou déjà les demander,  afin que l'on sache si on a des morts ou non, des BB en plus, et pour  les âges ou autres infos de santé?"*
> Ces infos actualisées sont nécessaires pour aider au mieux selon les besoins ?


une récap va etre envoyée aux asso par l'endroit 2 avec une grosse urgence qui vient se greffer....mais tous les chats de la liste sont encore là , OUFFFFFFF

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je mets la liste a jour d ici 15mn.

----------


## cyrano

*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*
assoc et FA trouvée sur le 91

la pauvre petite vient de faire ses bébés...........

*

----------


## Tiffany52

> *3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
> * *Fin de coryza + gestante ?* 
> *
> assoc et FA trouvée sur le 91
> 
> la pauvre petite vient de faire ses bébés...........
> 
> *


     C'est vraiment super qu'elle puisse sortir  ::  Surtout si elle vient d'avoir ses bébés

----------


## mariecaro

*50 €  ( mariecaro ) 5 €** par chat pour les autres paypal possible avec reçu* *est-ce que c'est ça mariecaro ?*

en fait c'est 25e au lieu de 50e::::: 10e pour chat no6 qui n'a rien(soins abces joue)
                                                          10e pour la no9 et ses bb
                                                           5e pour le blanc no13...


+
*10 € ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15 € ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu* soit 5e par chat(1,2,3) j'ai lu que la no 3 avait eu ses bb...longue vie à eux   par PApYAL si possible pour les assoc qui l'ont sinon cheque avec reçu..

total 50E pour  ces 7 chats ..merci à tous fa,assoc,donateur,coordinatrices,covoit..bon w end de paques à nos amis et à vous tous... :: pour ceux qui restent...

mardi je fais surement un cotrain paris metz a/r. si possible et faisable avec un arret à reims(champagne ardennes tgv).au retour.

*
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*La femelle noire qui a mis bas est bien réservée ? Car elle apparait en non réservée.

J'ai rajouté les âges sauf pour le 11 pas noté.

Je rajoute 2 nouveaux. Le 18 et le 19.



DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 


*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE


**19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Modifié avec les infos de mariecaro

RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10  ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15  ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 25   ( mariecaro ) : 10 pour le 6, 10 pour le 9 et 5 pour le 13* *paypal possible avec reçu* 
*
TOTAL : 300* 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## Muriel P

:: PAR PITIE, SI VOUS AVEZ QUOI QUE CE SOIT A PROPOSER, C'EST LE MOMENT OU JAMAIS !!!!  :: 

Vous êtes en région parisienne et vous avez une salle de bain : prêtez-la à 1 chat pour sa quarantaine ! N'hésitez pas !! 
Vous habitez n'importe où en France ? Accueillez 1 chat pour sa  quarantaine, pour plusieurs mois, ou pourquoi pas jusqu'à son adoption  !!
Vous ne pouvez pas faire de quarantaine ? Vous pouvez accueillir 1 chat  qui l'a déjà faite, et ainsi libérer une place chez une autre FA !  N'hésitez plus ! 

*TOUTE AIDE COMPTE !!!* 

Si vous ne pouvez pas accueillir de chat, peut-être pouvez-vous proposer un covoiturage / cotrainage, un don... Aidez-les !  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

La 3 qui a mis bas sera réservée demain matin . 
Merci à l asso et à la FA qui la prennent en charge
*EN REVANCHE RIEN NE BOUGE POUR LES AUTRES
Je rappelle que 2 petits de 7 mois (ensemble) croupissent avec un coryza depuis plus d'1 mois en fourrière. Si une FA longue durée et des dons arrivaient par miracle , une asso pourrait les prendre en charge
Le 18 morfle en fourrière, c est un sociable,  sans dons et sans FA on ne peut non plus rien faire pour lui.*

----------


## Lady92

:: Quelle misere... Et rien ne bouge... A part la liste qui s allonge et le temps qui diminue... 

Rappel : Babe78 propose de couvrir des sociables A CONDITION d avoir des FA pour 1 mois... Et 1 mois franchement c est rien, c est vite passe et c est une vie de sauvee  :: 

EDIT : lien doodle envoye a Mariecaro par MP

----------


## SarahC

:: *Une seule et même personne pour le moment pour sorties vendredi ou samedi, on ne peut pas lui faire faire les deux à elle seule!*  :: 

Si qqn veut bien faire un récap des chats à sortir afin qu'un vision globale puisse être accessible rapidement...

----------


## SarahC

> *FA quarantaine :*
> Je propose ma chambre avec fenêtre + SDB 1 chat, 
> si ça intéresse une asso - Lieu : Bussy saint Georges 77


Oui, une piste, pour combien de temps.
Je ne sais plus si tu avais complété un formulaire, co tu as aidé souvent ponctuellement.
Des fois que ça puisse accélérer la prise de contact.

----------


## Tiffany52

J'attends une confirmation de Flokelo, mais c'est quasi sur un chat va pouvoir sortir. Je ne sais pas encore lequel. J'attends de voir avec elle pour plus de détail.

----------


## SarahC

Saison détestable....
Chatons "trop grands", maman avec petits à peine nés qui mourront là bas car sanitairement parlant ce n'est pas assez "neutre" pour de toutes jeunes vies, chats cartonnés par des voiture ou victimes de chute de balcon, chats tombés là comme des balles sans ressort dans le jeu de quilles de nos villes.... Et un abandon par ci, un chat perdu non identifié par là..... Leur destin est cruel et peut encore changer grâce à l'intelligence et à la réactivité d'autres humains. Ils ont une vie, et ils y tiennent, ils n'en ont qu'une. On en aura chaque semaine, pendant des décennies, ne restons pas sur les chats que nous n'avons pas pu sauver, mais sur les vies à venir, encore et encore, chaque vie sauvée est une victoire, et il faut positiver dans ce sens!

----------


## SarahC

> J'attends une confirmation de Flokelo, mais c'est quasi sur un chat va pouvoir sortir. Je ne sais pas encore lequel. J'attends de voir avec elle pour plus de détail.


Niveau co voit ça peut se goupiller av Lusiole?
Si oui, Lusiole, as tu eu le lien pr les co voit?

----------


## Lady92

> Niveau co voit ça peut se goupiller av Lusiole?
> Si oui, Lusiole, as tu eu le lien pr les co voit?



Lien doodle envoye a Lusiole hier et m a confirme l avoir recu

----------


## Lady92

Merci a tous ceux qui pensent que ce qu ils peuvent proposer ne servira a rien de se lancer et de balancer les propositions MAINTENANT...
On verra plus tard si ca sert ou non... Pour le moment personne ne sait ce qui pourra servir et ce qui ne servira pas cette fois...
Il suffit parfois d un petit rien pour pouvoir faire aboutir une solution

A vous : pour les propositions accueil en RP et HORS RP, covoit...

Pareil pour les personnes qui ont des questions, qui ont des craintes... : balancez maintenant, apres il sera trop tard, ils seront morts

----------


## Tiffany52

> Niveau co voit ça peut se goupiller av Lusiole?
> Si oui, Lusiole, as tu eu le lien pr les co voit?


 J'ai envoyé un MP à Lusiole, j'attends sa réponse. Mais sinon, Flokelo à aussi une piste de co voit.

----------


## Lusiole

J'ai répondu au Doodle, mais je ne sais pas si c'est passé. Je vérifie de suite
Toujours est-il que je confirme le covoit de vendredi. Départ gare de l'est à 17h35, arrivée à St Dizier à 19h55 si mes souvenirs sont bons. Tiffany52 a mon numéro.
Le souci dans l'histoire, c'est que je termine à 16h35. Donc je ne peux absolument pas aller chercher le chat en fourrière.

Je serai sur Rescue demain matin, mais je ne pourrai pas m'y reconnecter d'ici vendredi soir a priori. Voici donc mon numéro : 0682522673.

----------


## Tiffany52

> J'ai répondu au Doodle, mais je ne sais pas si c'est passé. Je vérifie de suite
> Toujours est-il que je confirme le covoit de vendredi. Départ gare de l'est à 17h35, arrivée à St Dizier à 19h55 si mes souvenirs sont bons. Tiffany52 a mon numéro.
> Le souci dans l'histoire, c'est que je termine à 16h35. Donc je ne peux absolument pas aller chercher le chat en fourrière.


 Encore merci Lusiole pour votre aide. Pour les détails et comment récupérer le chat, je vois ça avec Flokelo et je vous tiens au courant rapidement.

----------


## SarahC

> @ceux qui on la liste de l'endroit 1:
> me mp les num, car j'ai des photos et je veux être sûr des num
> merci


Fina, nous attendons les photos, c'est urgent, je t'ai fait un SMS et un mail.
C'est les chats de demain que tu as en photo, balance nous tout ce que tu as, ça peut les aider.

----------


## SarahC

> Encore merci Lusiole pour votre aide. Pour les détails et comment récupérer le chat, je vois ça avec Flokelo et je vous tiens au courant rapidement.


Sachant que selon l'endroit il faut un chat sortant le jeudi ou le vendredi, et si vendredi, doit être prêt à temps av qqn pr sortie ET coup de main en transports si qqn nous lit.
Départ gare de l'Est?

----------


## Lusiole

> Sachant que selon l'endroit il faut un chat sortant le jeudi ou le vendredi, et si vendredi, doit être prêt à temps av qqn pr sortie ET coup de main en transports si qqn nous lit.
> Départ gare de l'Est?


Oui, départ gare de l'Est.

----------


## SarahC

:: *Qui peut accueillir un chat sur la RP en quarantaine? 15 jours? Ou accueil moyenne durée (1 mois)? Longue durée?* ::

----------


## Lady92

*
DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 


*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE


**19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## Lady92

*Aux FA qui se proposent* : D'abord merci  ::  Ensuite, si vous n'avez pas encore rempli le formulaire FA *dédié à ces SOS*, merci de le demander à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com et de *le retourner rempli à cette même adresse* 

Merci aussi de vous inscrire sur ce formulaire en précisant :
 - votre pseudo,  
- votre département,  
- nombre de chat possible en accueil, 
- durée max de l'accueil 
- si quarantaine possible (modalité ci-dessous) ou si l'accueil doit démarrer après la quarantaine 
- si votre proposition FA concerne un chat en particulier (le préciser) 
- si oui ou non vous avez une asso qui peut vous couvrir 
- le statut du formulaire FA : demandé / reçu / complété et retourné_
ex : lady92 (92) 2 Chats pour 3mois maxi pas de quarantaine possible, pas d'asso, formulaire complété et retourné

_ *POUR NE PAS SURCHARGER LE POST, MERCI DE PRENDRE LE DERNIER RECAP FA COMPLETE PAR LA FA PRECEDENTE (en cliquant sur 'Répondre en citant' en bas à droite du message) l'objectif étant d'avoir toutes les propositions sur le même recap et pas 10 recap individuels

* 

*RECAP FA:*  *

Quarantaine (15 jours)*:  _
pour la quarantaine, si vous avez des chats, il faut qu'ils soient vaccinés et à jour impérativement. 
pour la quarantaine toujours, il faut pouvoir isoler complètement le chat en accueil pendant au moins 15jours, pas de contacts, aucun, avec les chats déjà présents (=pièce à part)_ 

- *Poupy27* (*27 - Evreux*) : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la même pièce)- OK pour le N°7 (et validé par l'asso) - *jusqu'à début mai* (6 mai au plus tard car s'absente ensuite) - *Asso trouvée* (la patte de l'espoir) - Formulaire rempli sur 'papier libre' (n'a pas réussi à le remplir sous word)
- *Carabam (53)* : pour 1 & 2 (*durée extensible jusqu'à 1 mois*) - Pour l'*asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné
- *Pistache69 (69-Lyon)* : pour 1 ou plusieurs chats (si dans la meme piece) - 26 avril au plus tard - Pas d asso - formulaire retourne pour SOS precedents
- * Lya (77)*  : pour 1 chat - Pas d asso - formulaire deja rempli dans le passe il me semble
- 


*Durée déterminée:
 
- pacopanpan (59) :* pour un ou deux chats (1, 2 ou 10, priorité aux urgences) pour *1 mois ou 2 max* (peut se déplacer environ 100km) - Quarantaine possible - formulaire retourné semaine 12 -* Pas d'asso
*-  *Mymi_07 (93)* : pour un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine pour* quelques jours* - Pas de quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire FA demandé
- *Carabam (53)* : pour la minette gestante gris tabby N°15, *durée 1 an*, quarantaine possible - *Asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné
- *Corinne27 (42)* : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la meme piece) *pour 2-3 semaines,* quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire rempli pour un précédent SOS
- 


*Longue durée:* _
(= jusqu'à adoption)_ 
*- Tiffany52 (52- Saint Dizier)* : pour le N°4 ou autres urgences, quarantaine possible (covoit possible via Lusiole) - *asso en discussion* avec flokelo - Formulaire complété et retourné*
* -  
-
* IL FAUT D'AUTRES FA et D'AUTRES ASSO* 
*14 Chats restent à sauver*

*IMPORTANT :** l'association La Patte de L'espoir pourrait couvrir d'autres chats sociables si elle avait des FA pour environ** 1 mois !!*! 1 mois c'est vraiment rien pour sauver la vie d'un chat  :: 
 ::  Elle pourrait couvrir par exemple : 10-13-16-17 mais il faut des FA pour 1 mois  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: *SI UNE FA DE 15 JOURS SE PROPOSE ON PEUT SAUVER LE 18 QUI AGONISE EN CAGE EN* *FOURRIÈRE*. :: 
Un chat amputé ne nécessite pas de soins particuliers en post op , juste du repos et une  couverture par antibios: ce chat est sociable
*SI UNE FA LONGUE DURÉE SE PROPOSE ON PEUT SAUVER  1 ET 2  QUI CROUPISSENT EN FOURRIÈRE DEPUIS PLUS D'UN MOIS
*ET PUIS IL NOUS FAUT DES DONS POUR ESSAYER DE SAUVER TOUS CEUX QUI RESTENT AVEC LES MALADES ET LES ANCIENS EN PRIORITE
15, 4, 6, 9, 10, 13 .....
*ILS N ONT QUE VOUS COMME ESPOIR*

----------


## SarahC

*J'ajoute que les petits de la maman ne tiendront pas bien longtemps!!!!! Ils sont tout petits!!!*

----------


## pacopanpan

pas possible de sortir les petits loupios 1 et 2 et de trouver par la suite une fald ? ils sont la depuis si longtemps

----------


## Muriel P

> pas possible de sortir les petits loupios 1 et 2 et de trouver par la suite une fald ? ils sont la depuis si longtemps


+1 
grâce à la proposition de 2 mois d'accueil de pacopanpan ! 2 mois, c'est super déjà, ça peut laisser le temps de trouver une FA longue durée derrière... Une asso ne se sentirait-elle pas de les couvrir ? 
Je sais que c'est compliqué et que les assos ne peuvent pas se permettre, par souci de sérieux et de respect, de "planter" une FA si pas de solution derrière, mais en même temps, 2 mois d'accueil, c'est déjà de la moyenne durée... 
Alors, une asso pour eux, ou mieux : une FA longue durée pour les 2 frères !! On ne peut pas les abandonner !!! 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pour le moment malheureusement, rien de neuf....  ::

----------


## SarahC

Les 7 mois on a une marge, c vendredi, courte, mais une marge.

----------


## Tiffany52

Je suis là ! De mon coté tout est OK. Le covoiturage est OK avec Lusiole pour ce vendredi. Je n'attends plus que votre appel et votre confirmation Flokelo

----------


## Tiffany52

> *
> J'ai un covoit en voiture via la N4 samedi, ca me semble plus pratique du coup car vendredi , ca fait court pour m'organiser car j'ai tout plein de chat à faire partir et me faudrait les heures de départ du train de lusiole.
> je vous appelle demain pour en discuter sans faute.*


 Pas de problème on voit ça demain. Pour ma part ça aurait été plus simple vendredi, mais si ça vous arrange pour samedi, pour moi pas de soucis, je m'adapte. Pour info, le train de Lusiole part à 17h35

----------


## Muriel P

::  On est jeudi... ce sont les dernières petites heures pour proposer quelque chose et tenter d'en sauver encore !!!!  ::

----------


## corinne27

> *SI UNE FA DE 15 JOURS SE PROPOSE ON PEUT SAUVER LE 18 QUI AGONISE EN CAGE EN* *FOURRIÈRE*.
> Un chat amputé ne nécessite pas de soins particuliers en post op , juste du repos et une  couverture par antibios: ce chat est sociable
> *SI UNE FA LONGUE DURÉE SE PROPOSE ON PEUT SAUVER  1 ET 2  QUI CROUPISSENT EN FOURRIÈRE DEPUIS PLUS D'UN MOIS
> *ET PUIS IL NOUS FAUT DES DONS POUR ESSAYER DE SAUVER TOUS CEUX QUI RESTENT AVEC LES MALADES ET LES ANCIENS EN PRIORITE
> 15, 4, 6, 9, 10, 13 .....
> *ILS N ONT QUE VOUS COMME ESPOIR*


Etant dans le 42, combien de temps minimum pour etre FA durée déterminée pour sauver le 18?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 18 aura déjà des soins véto avec intervention chirurgicale et ce ne sera franchement pas recommandé de le faire voyager ( surtout pour un accueil à durée déterminée ).

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 


*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE


**19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## TROCA

Il manque une Fa longue durée pour sauver les petits 1 et 2 qui sont en fourrière depuis trop longtemps . Ils ont résisté à la maladie alors ne les laissons pas tomber. Il y a des dons pour eux et s'il le faut je suis certaine que celles qui se sont intéressés à eux donneront un complément.
Pour le 18 en grande souffrance il ne manque qu'une FA de 15 jours environ je suppose en RP.
Pour les autres le 4 n'avait-il pas une piste via Flokelo+Tiffany52. Tombe-t-elle à l'eau ? Pour la 15 gestante qui risque de mettre bas en fourrière si on ne la sort pas, n'y avait-il pas un début de piste  aussi ? Que leur manque-t-il ?
La maman 9 avec ses bébés nouveaux-nés ne doit pas non plus attendre trop longtemps en fourrière . Aucune piste pour eux  ?
En ce qui concerne la 3 qui était donc bien gestante et qui attendu des semaines en fourrière, j'espère que tout se passera bien car elle a eu le coryza. Quand sort-elle ? Merci à celles qui ont permis sa sortie en regrettant toutefois que ce soit trop tard pour éviter les naissances.


*CES CHATS ONT BESOIN DE VOUS ASSOCIATIONS FA DONATEURS . CHACUN PEUT AIDER SELON SES MOYENS CAR CHAQUE VIE SAUVEE EST UNE VICTOIRE SUR LA MORT PROGRAMMEE!
*

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

120 € (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40€ pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* *€ (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30 € * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15 €  (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10 €  (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10 € (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20 € (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10 € (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20 € (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20 € (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10 € ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15 € ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 25 €  ( mariecaro ) : 10€ pour le 6, 10€ pour le 9 et 5€ pour le 13* *paypal possible avec reçu* 
*
TOTAL : 320€* 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## babe78

pour info, Carabam ne peut pas être fa pour le moment car elle part en vacances dans 1 semaine

----------


## Lusiole

> *
> J'ai un covoit en voiture via la N4 samedi, ca me semble plus pratique du coup car vendredi , ca fait court pour m'organiser car j'ai tout plein de chat à faire partir et me faudrait les heures de départ du train de lusiole.
> je vous appelle demain pour en discuter sans faute.*


Comme tu le sens Flokelo. Moi, du moment qu'on m'amène le chat en gare, je suis dispo pour cotrainer. Comme l'a dit Tiffany, je pars à 17h35 de gare de l'est.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Il manque une Fa longue durée pour sauver les petits 1 et 2 qui sont en fourrière depuis trop longtemps . Ils ont résisté à la maladie alors ne les laissons pas tomber. Il y a des dons pour eux et s'il le faut je suis certaine que celles qui se sont intéressés à eux donneront un complément.
> Pour le 18 en grande souffrance il ne manque qu'une FA de 15 jours environ je suppose en RP.
> Pour les autres le 4 n'avait-il pas une piste via Flokelo+Tiffany52. Tombe-t-elle à l'eau ? Pour la 15 gestante qui risque de mettre bas en fourrière si on ne la sort pas, n'y avait-il pas un début de piste  aussi ? Que leur manque-t-il ?
> La maman 9 avec ses bébés nouveaux-nés ne doit pas non plus attendre trop longtemps en fourrière . Aucune piste pour eux  ?
> En ce qui concerne la 3 qui était donc bien gestante et qui attendu des semaines en fourrière, j'espère que tout se passera bien car elle a eu le coryza. Quand sort-elle ? Merci à celles qui ont permis sa sortie en regrettant toutefois que ce soit trop tard pour éviter les naissances.
> 
> 
> *CES CHATS ONT BESOIN DE VOUS ASSOCIATIONS FA DONATEURS . CHACUN PEUT AIDER SELON SES MOYENS CAR CHAQUE VIE SAUVEE EST UNE VICTOIRE SUR LA MORT PROGRAMMEE!
> *


non, non la piste ne tombe pas a l'eau, bien au contraire, elle se précise même. Je dois avoir Flokelo au téléphone ce midi. 
Comme elle le disait hier, en fait, le chat que j'accueillerais ne serait pas un de ceux directement sur cette liste, mais un chat que son asso à fait sortir la semaine dernière et qui est déjà en règle. Ce qui libérerait de la place, et du coup elle ferait apparemment sortir le 1 et le 2.

Je trouve ca super, pour un chat placer en FA, elle en fait sortir 2 de fourrière.  ::

----------


## babe78

17 réservé et ira en fa chez Lya

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok je l'enlève de la liste

----------


## TROCA

Merci Flokelo je suis soulagée pour nos 2 petits très anciens car ils n'auraient pas eu droit à une dernière chance. J'espère que le nécessaire sera rapidement fait auprès de la fourrière pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises.
Pas d'avancée pour le 18 en grande urgence car il souffre ?
Personne pour le petit 4 qui est là depuis la semaine 12 ?
Personne non plus pour le 6 qui n'a fait l'objet d'aucune proposition ?
Il y a aussi la maman 9 avec ses nouveaux-nés, la 15 qui va mettre ses BB au monde en fourrière si on tarde trop à la sortir.
Il y a aussi des chats sociables sans problèmes signalés dont un mâle déjà castré .
Chaque vie mérite d'être sauvée, même s'il faut essayer en priorité de penser aux urgences les malades, les anciens, les blessés, les gestantes et les mamans avec BB.

----------


## Lya

"Le 18 n'avait pas une piste ?"

Si La patte de l'espoir m'a proposé de le prendre en FA hier, mais mon ami et moi n'avons pas eu le courage de reprendre un chat blessé lourd. Je suis désolée ...J'espère que des personnes plus courageuses vont se proposer pour lui....

----------


## TROCA

Merci Babe et merci Lya pour le 17 . Un de plus de sauvé ! 
Chacun fait ce qu'il se sent capable de faire Lya l'essentiel étant d'en sauver .

----------


## Lilly1982

Édit. pour alléger

----------


## pacopanpan

::  ::  :: youpi pour les freros super flokelo

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 


*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE


**19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## SarahC

> Je propose donc de prendre les 2 de 7 mois que personne ne veut car sont plus urgent que le 4.
> tiffany prend un loulou, j'en sors 2 à la place.
> 
> Juste besoin que quelqu'un appelle la fourrière ce matin pour dire qu'une résa va surement être faite pour eux dans la journée et voir si eutha prévue ou pas ; merciii


Personne à part une assoc ne peut appeler. Comment organises-tu leur sortie, car nous n'organisons plus rien, au vu des dernières semaines. Merci. Même question pr le chat pour Lusiole, on vous laisse vous en entretenir directement avec Tiffany.

----------


## SarahC

> HS : 
> *flokelo* : pourriez-vous me  contacter pour le week end adoption où doit aller GroChaRou, car c'est  ce week end, et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles. Merci


Je vous laisse voir cela en MP. Merci.

----------


## SarahC

> "Le 18 n'avait pas une piste ?"
> 
> Si La patte de l'espoir m'a proposé de le prendre en FA hier, mais mon ami et moi n'avons pas eu le courage de reprendre un chat blessé lourd. Je suis désolée ...J'espère que des personnes plus courageuses vont se proposer pour lui....


Le blessé n'a aucune piste pour le moment, non.

----------


## sydney21

*LES CHATS SORTANTS SONT (sauf erreur de ma part)

ENDROIT N°1 :

**8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif 
*(FALD Fibroline Ecole du chat de Caen)

*17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable
*(FALD Lya asso Babe78)

*ENDROIT N°2 :
*
*1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 
*(flokelo en attente de résa)

*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive + bb
*assoc et FA trouvée sur le 91

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif 

7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
*(poupy27 asso Babe78)

----------


## SarahC

> Je propose donc de prendre les 2 de 7 mois que personne ne veut car sont plus urgent que le 4.
> tiffany prend un loulou, j'en sors 2 à la place.


Tu as une FA pour eux, courte et longue durée, avec les chats encore à recaser? Une idée pr le co-voit?
Comme je le disais, pour le moment, on ne peut plus avancer seules, on laisse les gens se mettre en relation.
On peut coordonner vaguement, mais pas à 2, surtout en bossant.
Dc aide à l'organisation possible si infos précises reçues ds les temps. 
Sortie, je n'en sais rien, pour le moment rien n'est calé.

----------


## SarahC

> *LES CHATS SORTANTS SONT (sauf erreur de ma part)
> 
> ENDROIT N°1 :
> 
> **8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif 
> *(FALD Fibroline Ecole du chat de Caen)
> 
> *17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable
> *(FALD Lya asso Babe78)
> ...



Les assocs réservent toutes leurs chats elles-mêmes et organisent leurs sorties elles-mêmes.
On ne fera que coordonner, si toutes les infos reçues à temps, et sinon, les gens se débrouillent, comme la semaine passée, d'ailleurs. Merci de votre compréhension à tous. Si des FA dans le lot peuvent avancer, qu'elles le disent, en précisant la distance, etc. Et aussi leurs indispo. 

Pour le 8, ça semble se faire.
Lya, pr le 17, tu peux avancer un petit peu samedi selon l'endroit si 77 proche de chez toi?
Pour 1 et 2, en attente d'infos ET de réservation. 
Pour le 3, en cours... Pas encore tous les détails.
Le 5, je dois voir av Venise, et le 7, av Babe, et la FA.

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10  ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15  ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 25   ( mariecaro ) : 10 pour le 6, 10 pour le 9 et 5 pour le 13* *paypal possible avec reçu* 
*
TOTAL : 320 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

*La petite 14 est opérée en urgence ce matin, elle a un gros ventre, entre infection et BB qui auraient pourri dans le ventre....
Hmm.... Bref, elle est en vie, mais là, accrochée à un fil, pensons bien à elle....* 

Je rappelle que les répartitions, même fléchées, peuvent être orientées sur les urgences de ce type, je me réserve le droit de le faire pour être au plus juste, raison pour laquelle les dons non fléchés ne sont pas inintéressants, mais dans tous les cas, tout est fait dans l'intérêt du chat, des exigences des donateurs, et dans le but d'apporter une aide cohérente aux assocs.

----------


## sydney21

Qui prend en charge la 14 du coup ?

----------


## Lya

> Lya, pr le 17, tu peux avancer un petit peu samedi selon l'endroit si 77 proche de chez toi?


Samedi matin je ne serais pas chez moi mais à Emerainville 77 (à côté de Pontault Combault) jusqu'en début d'après midi (visites immobiliere).

Donc selon d'où vient le chat et l'heure je peux le récupérer soit à Emerainville entre 10h30 et 13h00, soit ailleurs dans l'après midi.
Qui fait la sortie de ce chat, je peux m'arranger directement avec elle.

----------


## Lady92

*Besoin en urgence de FA pour sauver ces chats de la mort*  :: 

 ::   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Charoline

Je suis à Montpellier, loin de la région parisienne ou vous avez besoin d'aide...

Mais si vous avez besoin d'un co-voiturage dans ma région, vous pouvez compter sur moi.

----------


## SarahC

> Qui prend en charge la 14 du coup ?


Une assoc copine. Ca, c déjà réglé.

----------


## SarahC

> Samedi matin je ne serais pas chez moi mais à Emerainville 77 (à côté de Pontault Combault) jusqu'en début d'après midi (visites immobiliere).
> 
> Donc selon d'où vient le chat et l'heure je peux le récupérer soit à Emerainville entre 10h30 et 13h00, soit ailleurs dans l'après midi.
> Qui fait la sortie de ce chat, je peux m'arranger directement avec elle.


Je ne sais pas encore, en tt cas les sorties c avant 13h. Dc prévois de suite une boite de transport.

----------


## Lady92

Merci Charoline  :: 
Je tente, tu peux aussi faire FA jusqu'à adoption ? :: 


EDIT : ne m'en veuillez pas d'avoir tenté de demander en désespoir de cause  :: 
lien doodle pour vos dispo covoit envoyé, merci encore

----------


## Charoline

Malheureusement et ça me crève le coeur, je ne peux pas faire famille d'accueil pour le moment (j'ai déjà recueilli 4 chats).
Par contre, je peux faire un co-voiturage dans ma région voir un peu plus loin s'il le faut (je suis disponible en ce moment).
Je prendrai les frais de transport à ma charge, ce sera ma façon d'aider à sauver ces minous...

----------


## SarahC

> Malheureusement et ça me crève le coeur, je ne peux pas faire famille d'accueil pour le moment (j'ai déjà recueilli 4 chats).
> Par contre, je peux faire un co-voiturage dans ma région voir un peu plus loin s'il le faut (je suis disponible en ce moment).
> Je prendrai les frais de transport à ma charge, ce sera ma façon d'aider à sauver ces minous...


Merci bcp, sait on jamais. Vous a-t-on envoyé le lien pour le sondage de la semaine (Doodle)?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*J ose garder espoir et que de nouvelles propositions nous arrivent pour sauver tous ceux qui restent
Vous pouvez tous faire quelque chose pour eux: offrir une salle de bain pour quelques jours ou quelques mois, faire un dons, donner un peu de votre temps pour un covoiturage... Toute aide est la bienvenue 
Vous êtes leur seule chance de survie, ne les laissez pas tomber, le temps n est qu un compte à rebours pour eux....
Ne les laissez pas mourir et souffrir seuls en cage et aidez nous à les sortir avant qu il ne soit trop tard*
 ::

----------


## fina_flora

*peut on savoir qui sort de l'endroit 1?
*
(la 2 aussi, mais je suis moins concernée)

*​MERCI*

----------


## esther&

il y aurait une fa de quarantaine et une asso pour le 18?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*LES CHATS SORTANTS SONT 

ENDROIT N°1 :

**8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif 
*(FALD Fibroline Ecole du chat de Caen)

*17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable
*(FALD Lya asso Babe78)

*ENDROIT N°2 :
*
*1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 
*(flokelo en attente de résa)

*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive + bb
*assoc et FA trouvée sur le 91

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif 

7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
*(poupy27 asso Babe78)

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Le blessé n'a aucune piste pour le moment, non.


Non

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 


*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE


**19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## TROCA

Si vous ne pouvez pas accueillir ou faire un co-voiturage, peut-être pouvez vous aider en faisant un don même minime, une façon de témoigner votre intérêt pour ces chats. Il y a des chats nécessitant des soins urgents dont la 14, le 18, les chats en coryza et les associations auront besoin d'un coup de pouce pour faire face aux frais.

Personne pour le 4 (un ancien semaine 12 , juste timidou) et le 6 (semaine 13, sociable et malade) . cela risque d'être très chaud pour eux en particulier pour le 6 .

Personne pour la maman 9 avec ses nouveaux-nés ?

----------


## brigit33

Je participe pour 40 € avec reçu si possible

----------


## TROCA

::  Brigit

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10  ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15  ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 25   ( mariecaro ) : 10 pour le 6, 10 pour le 9 et 5 pour le 13* *paypal possible avec reçu* 
40  (brigit33) *avec* *reçu si possible*
*
TOTAL : 360 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Je participe pour 40 € avec reçu si possible


Merci brigit

----------


## SarahC

La minette 14 à sa sortie.



Opérée ce jour, et pour l'arrivée hier la véto a dit que 2h après ct fichu.

Elle a du pus dans le ventre, la véto a bien pu tout nettoyer (je ne rentre pas dans les détails trash).

C'était une urgence, elle était en surinfection. Espérons maintenant que ses malheurs sont derrière elle.

Ils sont nombreux encore sur le fil du rasoir. :: 

*
La BONNE nouvelle est qu'une FA de transit est trouvée pour le chat à amputer!*  ::

----------


## esther&

Donc le 18 sort de la fourriere??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui c'est ça esther.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 

*19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## Lady92

> Donc le 18 sort de la fourriere??


Vous avez une solution longue durée après quarantaine à proposer ?

----------


## TROCA

Pauvre petite mère ! Elle n'a plus rien à voir avec la photo de son entrée. Merci de l'avoir sortie à temps. 
C'est bon pour le 18 alors ?

Il reste encore des chats dont la vie est en suspens et qui finiront par disparaitre des listes si nous ne les sortons pas de là !
Alors on continue à se mobiliser pour eux . *Ces chats ont besoin de vous pour SAUVER LEURS VIES : ASSOCIATIONS,FA DONATEURS, CO VOITUREURS, TOUS ENSEMBLEESSAYONS D' EN SAUVER UN MAXIMUM MAIS N' ATTENDONS PAS QU' IL SOIT DEFINITIVEMENT TROP TARD* §

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*LES CHATS SORTANTS SONT 

ENDROIT N°1 :

**8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif 
*(FALD Fibroline Ecole du chat de Caen)

*17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable
*(FALD Lya asso Babe78)

*ENDROIT N°2 :
*
*1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable 
(flokelo en attente de résa)*

*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive + bb
*assoc et FA trouvée sur le 91

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* *

7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
*(poupy27 asso Babe78)*

**18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable
Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE**
*(partenaire77 asso Babe78)


*N ATTENDEZ PAS POUR VOUS MANIFESTER ET SAUVEZ LES AUTRES
*L ETAT DES CHATS PEUT SE DÉGRADER TRÈS VITE EN FOURRIÈRE, IL N Y A QUE QUELQUES JOURS QUI SEPARENT LES 2 PHOTOS DE LA PETITE MINETTE NOIRE ENTRE SON ARRIVEE ET SA SORTIE

----------


## chatperlipopette

A partir du moment où ils sortent de la liste c'est que la réservation est confirmée.

----------


## SarahC

Pour le 18, oui, sachant que son délai légal ne se termine que demain.
Il a une infection visiblement, lui aussi, j'espère que cela ira..... 

Pour le moment, on ne sait pas encore trop comment s'organiser, car comme je le disais, on a une personne pour 2 endroits, et elle a déjà fait assez. On s'oriente malgré tout ds le contexte 18, car à un jour près, cela peut lui être fatal. Je pense que demain se fera donc la sortie de l'endroit 2. Pour l'endroit 1, rien encore de concluant, il faut du monde, on en a qq uns tout de même à sortir, et de l'un, et de l'autre, et je l'espère plus que cela.

Qqn va se renseigner sur le chat à blessure à la joue, pr avoir des infos.

Les petits de la maman sont en urgence, avec elle, car ils savent à la fourrière que le contexte leur sera fatal si pas sortis assez vite.

Le blanc indiqué comme une urgence n'est pas en aussi grosse urgence, mais en gros, après les blessés lourds et les malades + les anciens, l'essentiel est de faire de la place, peu importe par qui, comment, chacun faisant ce qu'il peut. Je quitte le net en espérant lire de bonnes nouvelles plus tard.....

----------


## SarahC

Si demain pas de relais pour sortie endroit 2, nous ne pourrons pas en sortir bcp.
Il faut des gens sur le 77/94/91/93, car on ne peut pas les laisser en attente, car zéro FA de transit, et en outre, la priorité sera le véto pr le 18. Dc appel à la foule, il faut une personne véhiculée, voire 2, demain AM, début d'AM je pense.... Sinon, qqn pr samedi, mais si on pouvait ne pas multiplier les sorties, ce serait top pr tt le monde, les efforts s'usent à force d'être reproduits par les mêmes toutes les semaines. Et une voiture et qqn de dispo ce WE, je pense que l'on peut décemment encore trouver.

----------


## esther&

Je suis soulagée qu il sorte parce que c est dégueulasse de le laisser sans soin avec une patte blessée!! qu on doit de surcroit amputée.
Si pas de solution pour lui après la quarantaine, je ne le laisserai pas sur le carreau.Seulement, j ai une grande famille de poilus deja et j ai un loulou de la semaine passé qui arrive vendredi pour une longue durée, plus tous les sauvetages sur notre belle région rhone alpes qui n est pas épargnée par la connerie humaine.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Un grand merci à Cyrano et Partenaire77 pour leur aide au pied levé pour sortir hier matin la petite minette n°14. En effet à quelques heures prés elle ne serait plus parmi nous. On croise tous les doigts pour qu elle continue à se battre

----------


## Lady92

Oui, un très grand merci à Cyrano et Partenaire qui répondent toujours présents  :: 
Merci à tous ceux pour qui le sort de ces chats compte...

Ils sont encore nombreux sur la liste... Il faut encore de l'aide...  :: 
On ne faibli pas, et on continue à chercher des pistes, à solliciter son entourage pour un accueil, un don, du temps pour un covoit...
On contacte les asso chez qui on a adopté, qu'on a aidé....

*... ET SI** ensemble on relevait le défi de tous les sortir*... pour pouvoir enfin profiter pleinement d'un long week-end de 3 jours sans avoir à s'inquiéter de ceux restés derrière nous  :: 

 ::  *on se bouge, on cherche, on propose tout ce qu'on peut proposer*  :: 
*
 FA, ASSO, DONATEURS, COVOITUREURS... Ces chats ont besoin de vous maintenant....*  ::

----------


## TROCA

Oui un grand merci à Cyrano et Partenaire grâce à qui la petite a pu être sortie et soignée. Croisons les doigts pour qu'elle soit maintenant sortie d'affaire pauvre puce. 
La maman et ses BB n'ont toujours rien, ni le chat 6 abcès à la joue, sociable,  ni le petit 4 un ancien timidou.
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR TOUS CAR LE DELAI EST DEMAIN POUR LA LISTE 2 ET ILS POURRAIENT SE RETROUVER TOUS EN GRAND DANGER*

----------


## Lya

> Pour le moment, on ne sait pas encore trop comment s'organiser, car comme je le disais, on a une personne pour 2 endroits, et elle a déjà fait assez. On s'oriente malgré tout ds le contexte 18, car à un jour près, cela peut lui être fatal. Je pense que demain se fera donc la sortie de l'endroit 2. Pour l'endroit 1, rien encore de concluant, il faut du monde, on en a qq uns tout de même à sortir, et de l'un, et de l'autre, et je l'espère plus que cela....


Pour les sorties je ne peux rien proposer car je ne suis dispo qu'à partir de 19h le soir et samedi matin j'ai des RDV. 

Mais si ca arrange la personne qui sortirai les chats de l'ENDROIT 1  demain, elle pourra déposer le chat n°17 chez une amie dans le 91 (Brunoy) ou à Vitry (94) le matin ou l'après-midi, j'irais le chercher le soir.
Si ca peut simplifier les choses...
(Me tenir au courant avant demain que je prévienne ces 2 personnes quand même  :Smile: )

----------


## Lady92

* LE RECAP NE BOUGE PLUS 
**
Aux FA qui se proposent* : D'abord merci  ::  Ensuite, si vous n'avez pas encore rempli le formulaire FA *dédié à ces SOS*, merci de le demander à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com et de *le retourner rempli à cette même adresse* 

Merci aussi de vous inscrire sur ce formulaire en précisant :
 - votre pseudo,  
- votre département,  
- nombre de chat possible en accueil, 
- durée max de l'accueil 
- si quarantaine possible (modalité ci-dessous) ou si l'accueil doit démarrer après la quarantaine 
- si votre proposition FA concerne un chat en particulier (le préciser) 
- si oui ou non vous avez une asso qui peut vous couvrir 
- le statut du formulaire FA : demandé / reçu / complété et retourné_
ex : lady92 (92) 2 Chats pour 3mois maxi pas de quarantaine possible, pas d'asso, formulaire complété et retourné

_ *POUR NE PAS SURCHARGER LE POST, MERCI DE PRENDRE LE DERNIER RECAP FA COMPLETE PAR LA FA PRECEDENTE (en cliquant sur 'Répondre en citant' en bas à droite du message) l'objectif étant d'avoir toutes les propositions sur le même recap et pas 10 recap individuels

* 

*RECAP FA:*  *

Quarantaine (15 jours)*:  _
pour la quarantaine, si vous avez des chats, il faut qu'ils soient vaccinés et à jour impérativement. 
pour la quarantaine toujours, il faut pouvoir isoler complètement le chat en accueil pendant au moins 15jours, pas de contacts, aucun, avec les chats déjà présents (=pièce à part)_ 

- *Poupy27* (*27 - Evreux*) : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la même pièce)- OK pour le N°7 (et validé par l'asso) - *jusqu'à début mai* (6 mai au plus tard car s'absente ensuite) - *Asso trouvée* (la patte de l'espoir) - Formulaire rempli sur 'papier libre' (n'a pas réussi à le remplir sous word) - *PRISE POUR N° 7*
- *Carabam (53)* : pour 1 & 2 (*durée extensible jusqu'à 1 mois*) - Pour l'*asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné - *PAS DISPO*
- *Pistache69 (69-Lyon)* : pour 1 ou plusieurs chats (si dans la meme piece) - 26 avril au plus tard - Pas d asso - formulaire retourne pour SOS precedents
- * Lya (77)*  : pour 1 chat - Pas d asso - formulaire deja rempli dans le passe il me semble - *PRISE POUR N°**17*
- 


*Durée déterminée:
 
- pacopanpan (59) :* pour un ou deux chats (1, 2 ou 10, priorité aux urgences) pour *1 mois ou 2 max* (peut se déplacer environ 100km) - Quarantaine possible - formulaire retourné semaine 12 -* Pas d'asso
*-  *Mymi_07 (93)* : pour un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine pour* quelques jours* - Pas de quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire FA demandé
- *Carabam (53)* : pour la minette gestante gris tabby N°15, *durée 1 an*, quarantaine possible - *Asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné - *PAS DISPO*
- *Corinne27 (42)* : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la meme piece) *pour 2-3 semaines,* quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire rempli pour un précédent SOS
- 


*Longue durée:* _
(= jusqu'à adoption)_ 
*- Tiffany52 (52- Saint Dizier)* : pour les urgences, quarantaine possible (covoit possible via Lusiole) - *asso* flokelo - Formulaire complété et retourné* - PRISE POUR UN CHAT D'UN PRECEDENT SOS EN ECHANGE DE 1&2
* -  
-
* IL FAUT D'AUTRES FA et D'AUTRES ASSO* 
*12 Chats restent à sauver*

*IMPORTANT :** l'association La Patte de L'espoir pourrait couvrir d'autres chats sociables si elle avait des FA pour environ** 1 mois !!*! 1 mois c'est vraiment rien pour sauver la vie d'un chat  :: 
 ::  Elle pourrait couvrir par exemple : 10-13-16-17 mais il faut des FA pour 1 mois  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION DE RESERVATION PAR SSAD
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 

*19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## TROCA

Rien de nouveau pour  le 4, le  6 , la 9 ? 
Certains chats de la liste 2 risquent de passer à la trappe demain car trop anciens ou malades ou les 2 . Alors on peut encore en sauver en continuant à se mobiliser tous. 
Il faut de nouvelles propositions de FA , des dons et des propositions de covoiturage pour les sorties du WE.
*ON NE BAISSE PAS LES BRAS CAR ILS COMPTENT SUR NOUS POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE,* *NE LES DECEVONS PAS !*

----------


## sydney21

*Dommage qu'on n'ait pas de photos, Fina Flora tu disais en avoir, pourquoi ne pas les diffuser ? Ca augmenterait les chances de ces minous...*

----------


## fina_flora

> *Dommage qu'on n'ait pas de photos, Fina Flora tu disais en avoir, pourquoi ne pas les diffuser ? Ca augmenterait les chances de ces minous...*


d'après les échanges de mail avec Sarah, ce ne serait pas les bonnes photos ou num de registre

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## fina_flora

sydney
on a jamais eu de photo de l'endroit 2 où je ne vais jamais
mes photos sont uniquement endroit 1

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## TROCA

Même sans photos ces chats méritent notre attention. Les loulous 16 et 13 des sociables et le 16 est déjà castré donc moins de frais pour lui.
Alors des propositions pour eux et pour tous les autres en urgence . Il en reste encore à sauver dont 1 femelle gestante dont on ne sait pas à quel stade elle est , une maman avec ses nouveaux-nés, des malades (coryza) , des anciens, des sociables , des jeunes ...
*Quelqu'un pour aider ces chats qui méritent tous de vivre* ? *Les listes vont s'allonger , certains risquent de disparaitre Manifestez-leur votre intérêt avant qu'il ne soit trop tard !*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10  ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15  ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 25   ( mariecaro ) : 10 pour le 6, 10 pour le 9 et 5 pour le 13* *paypal possible avec reçu* 
40  (brigit33) *avec* *reçu si possible*
*
TOTAL : 360 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## SarahC

*Les photos sont à retirer dès lecture de ce message. Merci.

Fina Flora on attend au plus vite les photos, sans attendre la liste de la semaine prochaine. 
**

PAR AILLEURS, AUCUNE SORTIE POUR LE MOMENT POUR L'ENDROIT 1, ET POUR LE 2, RELAIS IMPERATIF.**
SI PAS DE CO-VOIT RELAIS, PAS DE FA DISPO, PAS D'INFOS, LES CHATS RESTERONT SUR PLACE, CE QUE NOUS DEVONS ESSAYER D'EVITER AU MAXIMUM! 
*

----------


## SarahC

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, SONT DEJA HORS DELAI !!!!*  :: 


*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_Aucune FA de quarantaine, donc pour le moment pas de sortie. 
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 



 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1 an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ *brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
*
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza 

**19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## TROCA

Vite une FA quarantaine pour permettre la sortie des babichous de 7 mois 1 et 2 . Il ne leur manque plus que cela pour être définitivement sauvés.

----------


## SarahC

> Vite une FA quarantaine pour permettre la sortie des babichous de 7 mois 1 et 2 . Il ne leur manque plus que cela pour être définitivement sauvés.


En effet, pas de quarantaine, pas de sortie, et des gens comme Cyrano sont déjà sursaturées de quarantaines, et du coup bloquées pour tout autre SOS. Sans cela, aucune sortie possible. 
Leur délai s'arrête DEMAIN, je le rappelle, et on peut rêver doucement si on espère les revoir encore longtemps ici! 
Ce sont de GRANDS CHATONS, rien de plus que de grands BÉBÉS!!!

----------


## TROCA

Ce sont en effet des très anciens (semaine 11) et ils sot à 2 doigts de la sortie. Alors un dernier coup de pouce par pitié !

----------


## SarahC

Les BB de la maman mourront si restent ce WE.....
Clairement.....
Le chat avec abcès, si les assocs peuvent demander des nouvelles, idem pr l'âge, je ne peux le faire moi-même.
Mais lui doit encore être en urgence, et sinon, ben les anciens, les coryza qui vont dégénérer, et j'en passe.....
La 15 est gestante de façon visiblement sûre, ne la laissons pas non plus.....

----------


## fina_flora

> *
> 
> PAR AILLEURS, AUCUNE SORTIE POUR LE MOMENT POUR L'ENDROIT 1
> *


*que manque t il pour cela?
les infos? 
la personne qui sort?
ou les 2?
*

----------


## corinne27

> Ce sont en effet des très anciens (semaine 11) et ils sot à 2 doigts de la sortie. Alors un dernier coup de pouce par pitié !


FA quarantaine RP je suppose?

----------


## SarahC

Les infos, en partie, et la personne qui sortira.
Je n'ai pas envie que ce soit tjs les mêmes, et tu n'es pas dispo ce WE.
Donc on a envoyé qq MP à des membres, pour voir si ces derniers pourraient aider.
Au pire pire prends 2 caisses et un appareil, mais je ne peux rien te dire ce soir, on n'aura comme d'hab avancé à 2 mn de la fin ou de la sortie, désolée....

----------


## SarahC

> FA quarantaine RP je suppose?


Semble-t-il, oui, sur la RP. Je n'ai pas d'info de la date exacte de reprise en charge par Flokelo, elle nous le dira.
En attendant, demain sortira le blessé, et pour le moment, pour les autres, on est dans la mouise. 
Car on n'a pas de relais, ou pas d'infos, ou pas de gens dispos, c'est vendredi avt un gros WE, donc pas top non plus pr la route......

----------


## TROCA

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *pour les chats de la liste 2 le délai est demain vendredi.*

Il faut finaliser la sortie des 1 et 2 on a besoin d'une FA quarantaine pour cela .
Il faut sortir la maman et ses BB nouveaux-nés en grand danger si leur séjour se prolonge. 
Pensons aussi au chat n°6 un sociable qui a un abcès à la joue. Il doit souffrir la pauvre . Il doit être soigné. Il est condamné si nous ne l'aidons pas.
Alors il est encore temps de proposer de l' aide : un accueil dont on manque tant , un don, un covoiturage, toute marque d'intérêt pour ces chats qui sans nous sont condamnés.

----------


## SarahC

Lady, tu parlais d'un co voit direction Alsace?
Qd? Si ça peut servir à une assoc qui passerait par là, Lady92 vous dira.

----------


## Lady92

oui, il y a un cotrain qui part de Paris samedi matin... quelques inconnues pour encore...
soit direction Strasbourg avec un changement à Metz, auquel cas départ 7h20
soit directement pour Strasbourg, auquel cas départ 6h55
Il y aurait également une possibilité d'extension de parcours à partir de Strasbourg pour Mulhouse via une autre personne

----------


## Lady92

Y a quelqu'un ?  :: 
0 nouvelle proposition !!!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*


*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION DE RESERVATION PAR SSAD
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 

*19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*


 :: *IL RESTE AU MOINS 10 CHATS A SAUVER; VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR* ::

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## SarahC

Edit.

----------


## SarahC

:: *PERSONNE POUR L'ENDROIT 2!!! ON A QUELQU'UN, MAIS LE DILEMME EST LE SUIVANT; SOIT ON SORT LE BLESSE DEMAIN TOUT SEUL CAR PERSONNE POUR RÉCEPTIONNER LES AUTRES DEMAIN; SOIT ON SORT TOUT LE MONDE SAMEDI ET LE BLESSE QUI A ÉTÉ PRIS DANS UN PIÉGÉ ET EN DÉBUT DE SEPTICÉMIE RISQUE D’ÊTRE MORT D'ICI LA!!!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT JEUDI 5 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT DEMAIN DE PREFERENCE !!!!*  :: 

*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_*EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION DE RESERVATION PAR SSAD ET FA TEMPORAIRE!!!!*
*
CHATS MOINS ANCIENS:* *


4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
**

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *
**
6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 


 ::  *A RÉSERVER AVANT VENDREDI 6 AVRIL !!!!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 

*19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*


 :: *IL RESTE AU MOINS 10 CHATS A SAUVER; VOUS ÊTES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR* ::

----------


## cyrano

*des nouvelles de la petite 14* : le réveil après opération c'est bien passé et la demoiselle a bien meilleur mine.... elle peut dire un grand merci à partenaire77 
elle restera en clinique jusqu'à ce que les fonctions digestives aient bien reprises.

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour les nouvelles de la petite 4 pour qui j'ai eu un gros coup de coeur avec sa petite bouille de coquine  :: 

 ::  10 Chats sans l'ombre d'une piste  ::

----------


## SarahC

Non mais pitié, qui peut aider?!!!!!!
FA de quarantaine, co voit, quelque chose?!!!!
250 contacts tél et pas un de dispo, je n'ai RIEN du tout là pr demain!!!!

----------


## SarahC

2 lecteurs, mais ne perdons pas espoir!

SI FA POUR LA 15 pour période de max un mois sur la RP, on peut la sauver!!!


*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 


Frais pris intégralement en charge, et engagement de voir le chat partir dans ce créneau là? Qqn de dispo à tout hasard?

----------


## SarahC

:: *ET TOUJOURS UN GROS BESOIN DE CO-VOITUREURS POUR SORTIE! ON A UNE PERSONNE PR L'ENDROIT 2. UN BLESSE GRAVE! SI ON N'A RIEN DU TOUT, ON SE DEVRA DE PRIORISER LA SORTIE DU BLESSE DEMAIN;* *VOUS L'AUREZ CONSTATE, RIEN DE PLUS URGENT QUE LES GROSSES URGENCES INDIQUEES D'ENTREE DE JEU!!! CE SERAIT REGRETTABLE DE LAISSER LES AUTRES QQ JOURS DE PLUS; MAIS DEMAIN PERSONNE PR LES RECUP; ET LES 1 & 2 MANQUENT TJS CRUELLEMENT DE FA "JUSTE" DE QUARANTAINE!!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pour l'endroit 1, problème à priori résolu, Fina, tu as quartier libre!  ::

----------


## fina_flora

Sarah viens de répondre en partie

Pour l'endroit 2, y a quelqu'un pour vendredi et aussi une personne pour samedi?

----------


## SarahC

Non, pour le moment on a vendredi OU samedi.
Et l'urgence majeure est le chat blessé.
On attend encore pr samedi.....
On a lancé des pistes.

----------


## SarahC

:: *FA COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE EN RP, MANIFESTEZ VOUS,**ON PEUT AU MOINS ENCORE SAUVER 3 VIES SI NOUS AVONS UNE FA DE TRANSIT POUR QUELQUES UNS DE CES CHATS!!** Pour vous ce sera un passage, pour eux, leur vie!*  ::

----------


## fina_flora

> *FA COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE EN RP, MANIFESTEZ VOUS,**ON PEUT AU MOINS ENCORE SAUVER 3 VIES SI NOUS AVONS UNE FA DE TRANSIT POUR QUELQUES UNS DE CES CHATS!!** Pour vous ce sera un passage, pour eux, leur vie!*


combien de temps pour le transit?

----------


## SarahC

Flokelo recherche une FA de quarantaine pour 1 et 2, et la 15 recherche une FA d'un mois.

----------


## SarahC

Tiffany, tout est ok pr cet autre chat av Lusiole, pr demain?

----------


## fina_flora

> Flokelo recherche une FA de quarantaine pour 1 et 2, et la 15 recherche une FA d'un mois.


je t'ai mp
1 mois ou une quarantaine, c'est trop pour moi

----------


## Tiffany52

> Tiffany, tout est ok pr cet autre chat av Lusiole, pr demain?


Demain c'était trop juste pour Flokelo. Donc le chat n'arrivera pas demain avec Lusiole.  Mais Flokelo a un co voiturage qui fait Paris/Nancy samedi matin et qui passe donc forcément par St-dizier. À priori tout est ok, oui.

----------


## SarahC

Ok merci.

----------


## TROCA

*Il manque peu de choses à certains pour leur permettre d'être sauvé*s *mais ce petit bout manquant est essentiel car sans lui ils ne pourront pas sortir avant le WE ce qui risque de leur être fatal.*
Si vous êtes disponible aujourd'hui et demain par pitié proposez-vous *CELA PERMETTRA DE LEUR SAUVER LA VIE.* 
Vous partirez en WE de Pâques content d'avoir contribué à sauver des vies. 
C'est le début d'un long WE de 3 jours mais il ne faut se démobiliser car pour eux *PAS DE REPIT DANS LA MORT PROGRAMMEE* . Ces chats sont là pour certains depuis des semaines en souffrance . Alors n'attendez pas *AIDEZ LES MAINTENANT CAR C'EST AUJOURD HUI QU 'ILS ONT BESOIN DE VOUS !*

----------


## lorris

sait-on qui sort aujourd'hui finalement ? C'était le dernier délai pour certains. Ont-ils trouvé une solution ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Non, pour le moment on a vendredi OU samedi.
> Et l'urgence majeure est le chat blessé.
> On attend encore pr samedi.....
> On a lancé des pistes.


Voilà où on en était hier soir tard donc je ne sais pas ce qui s'est décanté depuis.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Résa confirmée pour les 2 grands chatons
> Je ne peux les récupérer qu'à partir de samedi prochain car je suis en week end adoption, j'ai plein de départ de chat et rdv véto donc pas dispo.
> Et après le week end adoption, faut que je vois qui va où et j'aurai surement des chats en transit chez moi au retour de ces 2 journées adoption donc forcément, plus de place pour prendre des chats de fourrière, me faudrait à peu près une semaine le temps d'y voir plus clair et de libérer les places des chats en transit après le week end.


Tu as qqun de la sortie à samedi prochain pour les prendre en transit ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu as regardé dans le recap FA ?

----------


## lorris

"Résa confirmée pour les 2 grands chatons"

Ouf, merci pour eux Flokelo, j'espère que les anciens restants ont aussi des pistes

----------


## SarahC

> sait-on qui sort aujourd'hui finalement ? C'était le dernier délai pour certains. Ont-ils trouvé une solution ?


Le blessé uniquement. S'il a tenu le coup.

----------


## SarahC

> Résa confirmée pour les 2 grands chatons
> Je ne peux les récupérer qu'à partir de samedi prochain car je suis en week end adoption, j'ai plein de départ de chat et rdv véto donc pas dispo.
> Et après le week end adoption, faut que je vois qui va où et j'aurai surement des chats en transit chez moi au retour de ces 2 journées adoption donc forcément, plus de place pour prendre des chats de fourrière, me faudrait à peu près une semaine le temps d'y voir plus clair et de libérer les places des chats en transit après le week end.


Si tu ne trouves pas de FA et pas de co-voit, tu pourras prévenir la fourrière dans la journée qu'ils passeront encore qq jours chez eux, histoire qu'ils ne pensent pas qu'ils vont rester? Car pour le moment, nada.

----------


## TROCA

Il y  a besoin de toute urgence d'une FA quarantaine d'une semaine en RP si j'ai bien compris pour la sortie des 2 petits 1 et 2 qui on tant attendu. Quelqu'un pour aider Flokelo à les sortir  ?
Il manque aussi des covoitureurs pour les sorties des chats réservés. Qui est disponible en RP aujourd'hui et demain pour aider ces chats ?

 ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR CES CHATS QUI SONT TOUT PRES DU BUT ET POUR LES AUTRES QUI ATTENDENT ENCORE . ON CONTINUE A CHERCHER ET A PROPOSER AVANT DE PARTIR EN WE . 
*

----------


## SarahC

> Le blessé est toujours là !


Le blessé, oui, il est 10h, c pas anormal.

----------


## Gaia4ever

Si vraiment il n'y a personne pour faire la sortie de l'endroit 2 samedi matin, je peux la faire si cela permet de faire sortir le blessé aujourd'hui, mais je ne pourrais ammener les chats que jusque Meaux, il faudrait après que quelqu'un puisse les récupérer sur Meaux....Et que cela soit terminé pour midi.
Désolée c'est assez contraignant mais j'ai des impératifs ensuite que je ne peux décaler.
J'ai 2 caisses de transport.
Si cela peut aider, faites moi signe.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AUJOURD'HUI !!!!*  :: 


*CHATS PLUS ANCIENS:* 

*
4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
*
*
CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
*
*6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable et édenté !
**En forme, mange bien.
Se frotte aux barreaux de la cage quand on approche ! Chat très sympa !* *Abcès à la joue gauche 
*


*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive

13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza* 

*19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*


 :: *IL RESTE 10 CHATS A SAUVER; VOUS ÊTES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR* ::

----------


## sydney21

Si personne pour garder les n°1 et 2 une semaine, je les prendrai dans ma SDB. Mais il faudra que quelqu'un vienne les rechercher chez moi (ou alentours) le week-end suivant.

----------


## TROCA

Il est encore temps de sauver des chats de l'endroit n°2 mais il faut faire vite .
Il y a une maman avec ses 3 chatons nouveaux-nés . Ils ne passeront pas le WE si on ne les sort pas. Personne pour la petite famille ?
Il y a le blessé . Qui aura pitié de lui ?
Il y a le petit mâlou 4 en urgence car ancien un timidou qui avait un début de piste qui n'a pas abouti .
Il y a aussi 2 chats sociables en coryza les 10 et 13 des malades donc des urgences.
 ::  ::  ::  :: *CA URGE POUR EUX*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**20  (esther&) pour les anciens** avec ou sans reçu ?
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10  ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15  ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 25   ( mariecaro ) : 10 pour le 6, 10 pour le 9 et 5 pour le 13* *paypal possible avec reçu* 
40  (brigit33) *avec* *reçu si possible*
*
TOTAL : 360 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*

----------


## SarahC

> Si vraiment il n'y a personne pour faire la sortie de l'endroit 2 samedi matin, je peux la faire si cela permet de faire sortir le blessé aujourd'hui, mais je ne pourrais ammener les chats que jusque Meaux, il faudrait après que quelqu'un puisse les récupérer sur Meaux....Et que cela soit terminé pour midi.
> Désolée c'est assez contraignant mais j'ai des impératifs ensuite que je ne peux décaler.
> J'ai 2 caisses de transport.
> Si cela peut aider, faites moi signe.


Merci bcp. On fera signe selon les possibilités, car effectivement, ds tous les cas, au-delà, on a besoin de qqn, de caisses (5) et que tout colle, car la sortie 1 et la 2 doivent en plus se croiser. On croise les doigts pr que des pistes soient trouvées ds la journée.

----------


## SarahC

> merci sydney a priori c'est bon j'ai pu m'arranger
> si sortie demain, ils peuvent sortir aussi, j'ai quelqu'un qui fera le relai et je les récupère demain soir.


Où environ, et horaires possibles, pr que l'on s'organise, si jamais. Personne véhiculée? Tu peux ns passer coordonnées en MP?

----------


## TROCA

Personne pour la maman et ses 3 bébés de quelques jours ? 
*
IL EST ENCORE TEMPS DE PROPOSER POUR ESSAYER  D' EN SAUVER NE BAISSONS PAS LES BRAS TANT QU' ILS SONT LA !*

----------


## TROCA

*CONTINUEZ A PROPOSER SVP* ! Le WE n'est pas encore commencé et 10 chats (+3 BB) attendent notre aide. Qui répondra à cet appel en faisant un don, en proposant un accueil ou un covoiturage. Quelle association de RP ou d'ailleurs se proposera pour en prendre en charge? 
*Il s'agit de SAUVER DES VIES* alors notre pause WE peut attendre un peu . Chacun peut aider selon ses disponibilités et ses moyens mais manifestons leur notre intérêt.

----------


## SarahC

> Personne pour la maman et ses 3 bébés de quelques jours ? 
> *
> IL EST ENCORE TEMPS DE PROPOSER POUR ESSAYER  D' EN SAUVER NE BAISSONS PAS LES BRAS TANT QU' ILS SONT LA !*


Pas de piste....

----------


## TROCA

*Ils attendent dans leur box car ils n'ont pas le choix, mais nous, nous attendons quoi pour leur tendre la main qui les amènera vers la bonne sortie celle de la vie ?*

----------


## Lya

Donc au final les quelques chats qui avaient une solution ne sortent pas ce week-end faute de personne dispo pour aller à la fourriere ?

Est-ce qu'un MP de masse avait été demandé ? Car j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a personne qui suit le post ...

----------


## SarahC

> Donc au final les quelques chats qui avaient une solution ne sortent pas ce week-end faute de personne dispo pour aller à la fourriere ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'un MP de masse avait été demandé ? Car j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a personne qui suit le post ...


Oui, pour la sortie de demain, ton chat sort, car sort par la fourrière 1. Pour le reste on attend.
Je te fais signe entre 19h et 20h si ok pr toi pr détail de la sortie.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Donc au final les quelques chats qui avaient une solution ne sortent pas ce week-end faute de personne dispo pour aller à la fourriere ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'un MP de masse avait été demandé ? Car j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a personne qui suit le post ...


Je suis nouvelle ici et je ne suis pas au courant de tout ce qui se passe "derrière" mais au dernière nouvelle de ce que j'ai pu lire ici : le blesser sort aujourd'hui et certains sortiraient demain. Apparemment Sarah, Fina et .... ( je ne me rappel plus du pseudo) s'organise pour les sorties de demain.

J'espere ne pas me tromper.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Oui, pour la sortie de demain, ton chat sort, car sort par la fourrière 1. Pour le reste on attend.
> Je te fais signe entre 19h et 20h si ok pr toi pr détail de la sortie.



Oops, plus rapide que moi.

----------


## SarahC

Pas exactement  :: 

On voit comment faire, soyons optimistes, il reste l'AM!

----------


## SarahC

Est sauvé!!!

*13) Mâle 2 ans*_,_ *blanc sociable
 Coryza 

*

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)_


*ENDROIT N° 1*

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE !!!!*  :: 

*15) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AUJOURD'HUI !!!!*  :: 


*CHATS PLUS ANCIENS:* 

*
4) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
*
*
CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
*
*6) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable* _et édenté !_*
En forme, mange bien.
Se frotte aux barreaux de la cage quand on approche ! Chat très sympa !
* *Abcès à la joue gauche 
*


*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*9) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

10) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
11) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

12) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive*

*19) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## TROCA

::  *pour le 13  . Un de plus de sauvé mais il en reste encore. On peut encore en sauver mais VITE VITE* !

*Personne pour la maman et ses nouveaux-nés ? Et  pour le petit 4 timidou un ancien et le petit 10 sociable ?*

----------


## Lady92

Je rappelle qu il y a un cotrain qui part demain matin de Paris, pour Strasbourg et possibilite de prolonger jusqu a Mulhouse! 
Si jamais des Fa dans ces regions nous lisent...

----------


## SarahC

Le blessé est sorti, il pose vaguement la patte au sol.
On attend plus de news.

La maman a toujours ses BB; mais pour combien de temps? 

Voilà pour le point rapide pr l'heure....

----------


## TROCA

Toujours pas d'association pour prendre en charge la petite famille maman et ses 3 nouveaux-nés. Elle a mis bas en fourrière il y a quelques jours . imaginez l'état de stress dans lequel elle peut-être avec ses petiots dans un environnement pas franchement adapté et même dangereux pour les petits si fragiles.  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Quel soulagement pour le blessé qui va pouvoir être soigné. Merci à ceux qui ont permis sa sortie et sa prise en charge. On espère des nouvelles rassurantes.

On a encore besoin de propositions associations , FA et de dons car il y aura des soins lourds à donner notamment une amputation pour le blessé. On continue donc sans relâche à chercher et à proposer pour en sauver encore.

Il va y avoir un long WE férié  et la prochaine échéance sera mardi . Donc ne les oubliez pas continuez à vous manifester jusque là .

----------


## Muriel P

Proposition de bouboulle : 
"je peux me proposer mais que pour le we  pour maman et ses chatons...." 

Si ça peut apporter un début de solution...

----------


## SarahC

Bon, déjà, on avance.....
*Co-voit trouvés pour demain.
*
*PAR CONTRE IL NOUS FAUT LA CONFIRMATION AU PLUS VITE DES PROCURATIONS POUR DEMAIN CAR CELA FERA GAGNER DU TEMPS A TOUT LE MONDE CAR TOUT SERA PRET A L'ARRIVEE ET LES FILLES POURRONT RETOURNER A UNE VIE NORMALE PLUS VITE, ET LES CHATS LA COMMENCER!*

----------


## SarahC

La même structure qui a pris sous son aile la 14 qui a été OP en urgence, et donc le blanc peut encore et tjs prendre la 15 qui pourrait sortir demain, avec frais assurés, mais il faut une FA!

----------


## TROCA

Ce serait super pour la minette qui est gestante car cela permettrait d'éviter des naissances en fourrière comme pour la 9 !
Merci à l'asso qui a pris en charge la 14 , le 13 et prendrait la 15. 
Alors vite une FA pour que la belle puisse sortir avant d'avoir ses BB. Elle est sociable.

----------


## SarahC

Et j'ajoute peut-être gestante jusqu'aux dents....  ::

----------


## pacopanpan

*
Aux FA qui se proposent* : D'abord merci  ::  Ensuite, si vous n'avez pas encore rempli le formulaire FA *dédié à ces SOS*, merci de le demander à *soschatsnac2012@gmail.com* et de *le retourner rempli à cette même adresse*

Merci aussi de vous inscrire sur ce formulaire en précisant :
- votre pseudo,  
- votre département,  
- nombre de chat possible en accueil, 
- durée max de l'accueil 
- si quarantaine possible (modalité ci-dessous) ou si l'accueil doit démarrer après la quarantaine 
- si votre proposition FA concerne un chat en particulier (le préciser) 
- si oui ou non vous avez une asso qui peut vous couvrir 
- le statut du formulaire FA : demandé / reçu / complété et retourné_
ex : lady92 (92) 2 Chats pour 3mois maxi pas de quarantaine possible, pas d'asso, formulaire complété et retourné

_*POUR NE PAS SURCHARGER LE POST, MERCI DE PRENDRE LE DERNIER RECAP FA COMPLETE PAR LA FA PRECEDENTE (en cliquant sur 'Répondre en citant' en bas à droite du message) l'objectif étant d'avoir toutes les propositions sur le même recap et pas 10 recap individuels

* 

*RECAP FA:* *

Quarantaine (15 jours)*:  _
pour la quarantaine, si vous avez des chats, il faut qu'ils soient vaccinés et à jour impérativement. 
pour la quarantaine toujours, il faut pouvoir isoler complètement le chat en accueil pendant au moins 15jours, pas de contacts, aucun, avec les chats déjà présents (=pièce à part)_ 

- *Poupy27* (*27 - Evreux*) : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la même pièce)- OK pour le N°7 (et validé par l'asso) - *jusqu'à début mai* (6 mai au plus tard car s'absente ensuite) - *Asso trouvée* (la patte de l'espoir) - Formulaire rempli sur 'papier libre' (n'a pas réussi à le remplir sous word) - *PRISE POUR N° 7*
- *Carabam (53)* : pour 1 & 2 (*durée extensible jusqu'à 1 mois*) - Pour l'*asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné - *PAS DISPO*
- *Pistache69 (69-Lyon)* : pour 1 ou plusieurs chats (si dans la meme piece) - 26 avril au plus tard - Pas d asso - formulaire retourne pour SOS precedents
- * Lya (77)*  : pour 1 chat - Pas d asso - formulaire deja rempli dans le passe il me semble - *PRISE POUR N°**17*
- 


*Durée déterminée:
 
- pacopanpan (59) :* prend deux chats de flokelo  deja sorti et a jour  covoiturage samedi ou lundi-*
*-  *Mymi_07 (93)* : pour un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine pour* quelques jours* - Pas de quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire FA demandé
- *Carabam (53)* : pour la minette gestante gris tabby N°15, *durée 1 an*, quarantaine possible - *Asso : en discussion* avec Babe78 - Formulaire complété et retourné - *PAS DISPO*
- *Corinne27 (42)* : pour 1 chat (ou 2 si dans la meme piece) *pour 2-3 semaines,* quarantaine possible - *Pas d'asso* - Formulaire rempli pour un précédent SOS
- 


*Longue durée:* _
(= jusqu'à adoption)_ 
*- Tiffany52 (52- Saint Dizier)* : pour les urgences, quarantaine possible (covoit possible via Lusiole) - *asso* flokelo - Formulaire complété et retourné* - PRISE POUR UN CHAT D'UN PRECEDENT SOS EN ECHANGE DE 1&2
* -

----------


## TROCA

> Et j'ajoute peut-être gestante jusqu'aux dents....


Il y a don vraiment urgence à la sortir demain sinon elle va mettre bas en fourrière comme la 9 qui n'a toujours pas de solution avec ses 3 babidous.
 ::  ::  ::  ::  *POUR LA 15 VITE UNE FA ELLE A UNE ASSO IL FAUT QU' ELLE SORTE DEMAIN*  
 ::  ::  ::  :: *AUSSI POUR LA MAMAN N°9 ET SES 3 NOUVEAUX NES*

----------


## SarahC

La petite 14 ne mange pas encore, elle est encore chez le véto, et a fait une crise d'épilepsie cet AM........  ::

----------


## TROCA

> La petite 14 ne mange pas encore, elle est encore chez le véto, et a fait une crise d'épilepsie cet AM........


Pauvre puce ! Une grosse pensée pour elle en croisant les doigts pour qu'elle s'en sorte !
Des nouvelles du blessé ?

----------


## SarahC

Le blessé pourrait peut-être échapper à l'amputation, mais il est sous perf, car très déshydraté.
Il a du sang dans la vessie en revanche. Donc ça, c'est pas top.

----------


## TROCA

Pauvre bonhomme heureusement qu'il est sorti . On imagine comme il a du souffrir en fourrière. Grosses pensées pour lui aussi et mille mercis à ceux qui veillent sur lui.

Pour les 2 chats sortis il va y avoir beaucoup de frais. Les associations qui ont pris ces chats et ceux qui nécessiteront des soins auront besoin de dons complémentaires. Alors qui donnera quelque chose même 5  ?

----------


## esther&

Merci à tous ceux qui se mobilisent pour sortir les minous, merci pour les nouvelles sur l état santé des sortis.
Je rajoute 20e de dons sans reçu.
IL faut y croire jusque au bout!!

----------


## TROCA

::  Esther

 *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**40  (esther&) dont 20 pour les anciens * *sans reçu 
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10  ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15  ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 25   ( mariecaro ) : 10 pour le 6, 10 pour le 9 et 5 pour le 13* *paypal possible avec reçu* 
*40  (brigit33)* *avec* *reçu si possible*
*
TOTAL : 380 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77 
*
Qui suit ?*  


*r*

----------


## SarahC

Merci à toutes et à tous.
Un nouveau topic sera fait au courant du WE pour les chats restants.
*Je rappelle que si FA, la minette 15 peut encore sortir demain, FA d'un mois max, tout est pris en charge par assoc sérieuse.*

----------


## SarahC

Et mes pensées à ces chats qui passeront un long WE bien seuls....

----------


## TROCA

Oui nous penserons très fort à tous ceux qui resteront sur place pour un long WE et qui verront partir demain certains de leurs compagnons d'infortune. Alors grosse mobilisation pour eux dès ce WE afin d'avoir la chance de les voir sortir en début de semaine. Et on n'oublie pas la gestante la 15 à laquelle il manque 1 FA de 1mois pour sortir et ne pas mettre bas en fourrière.
Bon courage aux covoitureurs pour demain j'aurais un grosse pensée pour eux et pour les minous en espérant de bonnes nouvelles.

----------


## momo

Pour la minette 15 il faut qu elle soit en quarantaine?

----------


## SarahC

> Pour la minette 15 il faut qu elle soit en quarantaine?


Oui, comme tous les chats sortants.
Dans le sens, pièce à part, tout simplement, av chats de la FA vaccinés à jour.
Principe sanitaire de précaution. 15 jours, pas moins.
On l'applique pr tt SOS, y compris chat des rues, ou récup d'un particulier.

----------


## Tiffany52

::  ::  ::  ::  *Pour tout ceux qui sont encore sur place. On ne les oublies pas*  :: 

Des nouvelles du blessé et de la 14 ? Des nouvelles des sorties de prévues ?

----------


## SarahC

Voici quelques sorties du jour:

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 

Pas très content pour l'heure, n'a pas aimé le box et a du caca jusqu'à la tête... 




*13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable
Coryza*

Méga love, se frotte aux grilles




* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_
Là je pense qu'on sent la lassitude d'avoir passé des semaines en box....




*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !
_*=> en attente de confirmation de prise en charge*

Un petit timidou avec une p'tite tête



*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + a eu ses petits*  :: 
*=> en attente d'assoc, FA trouvée sur le 91*

PAS DE PHOTO, L'ASSOC LES A SORTI ELLE-MEME

*7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)

*SORTI, MAIS LA BATTERIE A LACHE, PLUS DE PHOTO

*17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable

*SORTI, MAIS PAS LE TEMPS, SI LYA PEUT NOUS EN METTRE UNE



*Ceux déjà sortis......*

*14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *A sortir en urgence, anorexie + coryza*  :: 

Est pour le moment encore chez le véto, traitée pour ses crises d'épilepsie




*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE

*

Comme je le disais hier, hospitalisé, avec patte peut-être pas à amputer, à voir, mais pour le moment, sous perf, et sang dans la vessie......

----------


## lorris

merci aux supernanas des chats comme dit PACOPANPAN, de les avoir sortis. Tous beaux et j'espère beaucoup de sorties la semaine prochaine. Merci pour les photos.

----------


## poupy27

Idem un grand merci à tout le monde . Hâte de voir le chat que je vais avoir en FA quarantaine ( le numéro 7, pas de chance plus de batterie donc pas de photo ) .
Suspense jusqu'à lundi soir ;-)

----------


## SarahC

Non, je pense qu'on en aura avant  ::

----------


## Tiffany52

Merci Sarah pour le récap et les photos, cela fait vraiment très plaisir de voir tout ces chats qui ont pu être sortie. Je ne pensais pas qu'il y en aurait autant. C'est vraiment super. Merci a toutes celles et ceux qui ont contribuer et fait en sorte que les chats puissent être sortie. 
( asso, FA, co voitureuse...) 


Ici, Hitchcok ( puisque c'est son nom) est arriver ce matin, tout va bien. À peine sortie de sa caisse de transport, il se frottait dans nos jambes en demande de câlins.  ::  
Nous sommes très content qu'il soit la, d'autant plus que son arrivée à la maison à permis la sortie de fourrière des petits 1 et 2. 
Un grand merci à Elodie et Audrey  ::

----------


## Mistouflette

quelques photos en plus pour faire partager mon petit coup de grisou que j'ai à chaque sortie..........

*13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable
Coryza*


* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
les timidous juste à la sortie...............

----------


## poupy27

> Non, je pense qu'on en aura avant


ça serait super.
Ils sont tous très beaux

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Mistouflette
on voit bien dans leur regard qu ils n en pouvaient plus d etre là-bas

----------


## SarahC

Oops, j'ai le bon descriptif, mais j'ai confondu les chats!
Poppy, voici donc "bien" le vôtre!


*7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: *
=> en attente de FA, assoc trouvée (Babe78)

*

----------


## SarahC

Mistouflette, pourriez vous poster le 7 du coup?  ::

----------


## poupy27

Merci Sarah. ça me fait extrêmement plaisir de voir enfin sa petite frimousse.

----------


## esther&

Ca fait plaisir d avoir des nouvelles meme s ils ne sont pas tous sortis!! encore bravo pour cette mobilisation et un grand Merci a tous et toutes

----------


## Mistouflette

alors, voilà le second petit noireaud

*Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !_



Il n'est pas beau................quel regard!


Poupy27, le gros malou noir, j'ai fait le changement de caisse à la main, c'est peu dire (il m'a un peu forcé, mais bon.............)

----------


## sydney21

Quelques uns des minous aperçus ce matin...

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 





*13) Mâle 3 ans blanc sociable, beaux yeux bleus (en transit chez moi pour une semaine, très gourmand, a déjà vidé une gamelle de croquettes et une de pâtée)
*




*1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_
 


*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !
_

----------


## anne moisson

Ils sont tous plus beaux les uns que les autres , merci pour les nouvelles et les photos !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*NOUVEAU SOS!!
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/50127-SEM-15-SOS-encore-9-chats-dt-gestante-et-bless%C3%A9s-l%C3%A9gers-anciens-AVT-10-04-%28IDF%29!?p=1058421#post1058421

----------


## pacopanpan

:: quelle bonne nouvelle apres une dure journée , sont tous trop beaux et mes deux timidou qui me fendaient le coeur , ils sont trop booo, merci flokelo de les avoir sortis , suis trop contente 

mais!!!! toujours trop qui restent , il y a encore beaucoup a faire courage :Big Grin:

----------


## sydney21

Voici quelques photos de Bianco (surnom provisoire que je lui ai donné) en transit chez moi pour qq jours. Après avoir mangé 3 bonnes assiettes (une de pâtée et 2 de croquettes), le loulou se repose...









Le petit père a un coryza, la respiration un peu sifflante, il était déjà sous traitement, du coup je continue l'antibio.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Il a l air reconnaissant d’être enfin  sorti! In extremis..... Merci Sydney

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il a de beaux yeux bleus !

----------


## Fibroline

Le ti noir de 10 mois, c'est mon futur FA "troutrouille"  (: Il est trop beau  ::  Vivement que sa quarantaine soit passée que je puisse lui apporter le nécessaire afin qu'il trouve une bonne famille...

----------


## sydney21

Bianco est un petit bavard, il me fait la conversation. Là il faut qu'il se remette de son coryza et qu'il se toilette un peu mais une fois "retapé" il sera très beau  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Ils sont magnifiques tous ces loulous ! 
Mes 2 "chouchous" sont trop beaux : le petit noir de Fibroline, et le petit gris et blanc  :: 
Merci à toutes pour eux ! les covoitureuses, organisatrices, FA de transit, de quarantaine et longue durée, les donateurs, les assos !  :: 
Et merci pour les photos, c'est le moment de la semaine que je préfère !

----------


## Gaia4ever

Merci à toutes pour ces sorties et ces photos, ils sont tous magnifiques! ::

----------


## sydney21

Je ne sais pas si Bianco a fait la grève de la faim en fourrière, mais alors chez moi il se rattrape, il vient de s’enfourner la 4è assiette de nourriture depuis ce midi. Si ça continue je vais devoir lancer un appel à dons pour assurer ses frais de bouche pendant la semaine à venir !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Lya

*
17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable

Très timide, dur de prendre une photo, pour le moment il est stressé, mais pas méchant pour 2 sous.*

----------


## Lady92

Que de jolis loulous encore une fois  :: 
Comment vont les 2 hospitalises : la jolie noire et blanche et le loulou a la patte abimee?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 
Ce bon gros chat noir de 7 ou 8 kg va rejoindre dans la soirée Poopy27 sa FA sous la Patte de l'Espoir. C'est une crème

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_Les 2 copies conformes de 7 mois sous SSAD

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*DES NOUVELLES DE LA PREMIERE URGENCE
*
*14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE ABSOLUE**!** Anorexie + coryza+ Mise sous perf en fourriere*  :: 
 
Depuis son intervention, la minette est toujours hospitalisée; Elle tient le coup et réagit biens aux caresses et aux soins que lui prodiguent régulièrement Cyrano lors de ses visites. Néanmoins, hier elle ne mangeait toujours pas et une sonde gastrique lui a été posée. Les photos ont été prises juste avant la mise en place de la sonde

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*DES NOUVELLES DE LA SECONDE URGENCE DE LA SEMAINE*

*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
**
*Le gros "pattounet" est un adorable chat. Un bon espoir de pouvoir conserver sa patte mais pour l instant ses fonctions "éliminations" sont HS. Il urine sous lui ou nécessite qu on lui vide la vessie régulièrement; et coté intestin, il a eu aussi droit à un vidage manuel. On attend une dizaine de jours voir si ses fonctions reprennent, après traitement sur les cristaux révélés dans les urines et anti douleurs.

----------


## momo

Pauvre petite puce No 14...
Et le petit No 18...
Quelle tristesse pour ces 2 minous  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces nouvelles! 
Je trouve que la petite 18 a un peu meilleure mine deja... Ces crises d epilepsie sont elles a present stoppees? 
Merci a Cyrano d aller la papouiller pour lui donner l envie de se battre...

J espere que petit 14 retrouvera vite son autonomie... Il a un petit air de Buck, non?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui lady, un petit air de chat comme j aime....
Coté Epilepsie pour la 14 , elle est traitée et pas de nouvelles crises pour le moment

----------


## poupy27

bonsoir, j ai bien récupéré Zoro ( numéro 7) ce soir, une crème !!!!
il est déjà à coté de moi sur le canapé et cherche les câlins +++++
Photo des demain

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ? oui puisqu elle a fait ses bébés en fourrière*  :: 

Cette maman est juste trouilletrouille et elle protège ses bébés les laissant en sécurité dans la boite de transport qui la rassure
Sinon elle mange bien et son état général semble bon pour le moment

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*DES NOUVELLES DU SOIR DE LA PREMIERE URGENCE
*
*14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE ABSOLUE**!** Anorexie + coryza+ Mise sous perf en fourriere*  :: 

La minette va mieux, et elle est sortie de la clinique véto. Elle est sous sonde gastrique et on espère qu un bon nursing va lui redonner l appétit

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*DES NOUVELLES DU SOIR DE LA SECONDE URGENCE DE LA SEMAINE*

*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
*Pour le gros "pattounet", legère amélioration coté vessie: il n urine plus sous lui mais est "vidangé" régulièrement. Visite chez le veto quotidienne pour lui vidanger aussi les intestins avec une amélioration en fin de parcours, puisqu il commence à pousser...
Un chat toujours  adorable chat qui monte tout seul dans sa cage de transport pour aller voir le véto.

----------


## Rinou

Merci pour les nouvelles Venise.
Les pauvres loulous, j'espère qu'ils vont vite retrouver la santé, entourés de l'amour de leur nounou.

----------


## sydney21

Des nouvelles de
*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif ?*  :: 

En FA chez Fibroline si je ne me trompe pas...

----------


## marinettemag

> *3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
> * *Fin de coryza + gestante ? oui puisqu elle a fait ses bébés en fourrière* 
> 
> Cette maman est juste trouilletrouille et elle protège ses bébés les laissant en sécurité dans la boite de transport qui la rassure
> Sinon elle mange bien et son état général semble bon pour le moment


"Aventures félines" ; de la part de mon amie :
 Coucou,
Nous voiloù ! Là, nous avons 5 jours (lundi de Pâques) ! Maman est toujours craintive et très protectrice et nous faisons nos premières découvertes de la vie... mais on nous avait pas dit que c'était aussi épuisant ! Waouh ! Dodo ! A bientôt !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Sydney
Le petit mâle pour Fibroline est en quarantaine chez Gaston. Aux dernières nouvelles il va bien, il est juste trouille trouille

----------


## SarahC

:: Marinette pour ces nouvelles!! TRES contente que cela ait pu se faire!!!

----------


## Rinou

Roooh, qu'ils sont choux !  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci Marinettemag d avoir permis le sauvetage de cette maman et de ses bb  :: 
Ils sont tous mimis  ::

----------


## poupy27

oui ils sont craquants.Merci à toi

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable

*




Merci POUPY d avoir récupéré le magnifique Zorro

----------


## poupy27

De rien Venise, c'est un plaisir c'est une crème ce Zorro.

----------


## Muriel P

Waouh ! Qu'il est beau ce Zorro !  ::

----------


## Biloba

> "Aventures félines" ; de la part de mon amie :
> Coucou,
> Nous voiloù ! Là, nous avons 5 jours (lundi de Pâques) ! Maman est toujours craintive et très protectrice et nous faisons nos premières découvertes de la vie... mais on nous avait pas dit que c'était aussi épuisant ! Waouh ! Dodo ! A bientôt !
> Pièce jointe 35296
> Pièce jointe 35297
> 
> Pièce jointe 35298


Bonjour, 
Je me suis proposée comme FA sur un autre post (je crois) pour la première fois, dans le but d'adopter 2 chatons. Je n'ai pas encore eu de réponse, mais je pensais en particulier à cette minette. Je vois qu'elle est sortie d'affaire, mais est-il possible d'envisager de réserver 1 ou 2 petits ? S'ils sont en RP, pourrions-nous venir les voir un peu plus tard ?

----------


## marinettemag

> Bonjour, 
> Je me suis proposée comme FA sur un autre post (je crois) pour la première fois, dans le but d'adopter 2 chatons. Je n'ai pas encore eu de réponse, mais je pensais en particulier à cette minette. Je vois qu'elle est sortie d'affaire, mais est-il possible d'envisager de réserver 1 ou 2 petits ? S'ils sont en RP, pourrions-nous venir les voir un peu plus tard ?


Bonjour Biloba,
Je transmets votre message à mon amie, ainsi que votre N° (vu sur le post de cette semaine n°15) mais elle ne pourra vous contacter qu'à partir de demain (grosse journée de travail).
Bonne soirée à vous,
Chamicalement,
Marienettemag

----------


## Gaston

> *8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
> Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !
> _





Des nouvelles du petit KOFI
Tout va bien pour lui, il reste sur ses gardes mais en approchant ma main tout doucement il se laisse caresser, ses yeux restent un peu dilatés par la crainte mais il ne crache pas et n'essaie pas de donner des coups de pattes, après quelques minutes ils se détend.
Jusqu'à aujourd'hui pas de coryza déclaré, il a aussi un pelage très dense et très doux. Il a bon appêtit, il demande juste un peu de douceur et de patience pour devenir un super chat de canapé.

Il ne reste plus pour lui qu'à prévoir son covoit

----------


## Rinou

Il est magnifique.  :: 
Et quelle santé pour ne pas avoir déclaré un coryza !

----------


## Muriel P

Merci Gaston pour les nouvelles de notre petit protégé !!! Je suis ravie qu'il aille bien et accepte les caresses !

----------


## Fibroline

Merci pour les nouvelles de Kofi, le futur nouveau troutrouille de ma bande FALD. Gaston, normalement il était prévu qu'il soit vacciné et stérilisé avant d'arriver, je vais t'appeler pour savoir ce qu'il en est ou Muriel. Tu penses que sa quarantaine serait terminée vers quelle date ???

----------


## Gaston

Sa quarantaine se termine samedi, celà fera 15 jours à la maison. 
Il a été primo vacciné le 16/03, donc le rappel doit être fait entre le 13 et le 20 avril (soit cette semaine)
Pour la castration, me dire si je dois aussi m'en occuper car il faut prendre rendez vous et me donner l'adresse d'un véto ou bien je passe par le mien????????

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:* *


120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu 
**15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour les  n° 1 & 2 -** minous** de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*15   (mirabelle94) pour la** n° 3** - minette noire un peu craintive   avec ou sans reçu 
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)
**10  (bouboulle)** pour le 8 avec ou sans reçu ?
**40  (esther&) dont 20 pour les anciens * *sans reçu 
**10  (Muriel P)** sans reçu
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 1 et 2, sans reçu**
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10  ( mariecaro )** pour la 14 avec reçu
**15  ( mariecaro )** pour le 1 le 2 et la 3 avec reçu
** 25   ( mariecaro ) : 10 pour le 6, 10 pour le 9 et 5 pour le 13* *paypal possible avec reçu* 
*40  (brigit33)* *avec* *reçu si possible*
*
TOTAL : 380 * 


+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES SORTIES POUR POINTAGE DE DONS:
*
Je n'ai pas pu respecter vos souhaits fléchés, pas à tous. 
MAIS j'ai respecté les demandes de reçus.
J'ai fait la somme des dons de mariecaro, car elle souhaite payer par Paypal, concernera donc SSAD et la Patte de l'Espoir, qui ont un compte.
Ensuite, pr ifuzeau, qui ne demande pas de reçu, alors que mariecaro oui, j'ai fait l'addition.
Mariecaro verse les 20  prévus pr 1 et 2 de la part de Ifuzeau, pour que PiaM, qui aura une grosse facture à nous mettre en ligne ait cette fois-ci un peu plus d'aide, car elle est à 6h de route de là et nous prend quasi toutes les semaines des chats, je vous rassure, elle aurait bien assez à faire en local, et donc intervenir sur ces SOS, 8 fois sur 10 pour des cas, méritent ces dons, qui ne couvriront qu'une partie.... 
*J'ai reporté les dons du 8 sur la chatte de PiaM, Muriel P prenant en charge les rappels de vaccins et la stéril du chat 8.* 
Enfin, pour Aevana, 50  pour un mâle, oui, mais ils nous ont aidés pour 3 chats en décembre chez Catoune, et ont eu 0 , le petit Harry est mort cette semaine, il avait de gros soucis cardiaques. Tout a été pris en charge par l'assoc, elle est en PACA, et elle a elle aussi assez d'urgences sur place. Alors si je peux un peu aider en plus de ce qui était prévu, ma foi, c'est là encore une compensation a posteriori. Voilà, j'espère avoir respecté vos souhaits tout en aidants les chats pris par ces assocs. Merci de votre compréhension. 


*Si Muriel P peut donner les coordonnées à l'autre donatrice, ce serait parfait!
Si Fibroline peut contacter pour son assoc les donateurs, également! 
*
 ::  *ENFIN, pour les assocs, je vous invite à vous mettre en relation avec vos donateurs en MP. Merci.*  :: 


* 1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 




*=> FLOKELO*

*20  (mariecaro)pour la 14** avec reçu**
**30  * *(mirabelle94) pour les  n° 1 & 2 - minous de 7 mois tabby-blancs   * *avec reçu 
*
*TOTAL: 50 
*************************************
*
* 3) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ? oui puisqu elle a fait ses bébés en fourrière*  :: 

*=> ASSOC EXTERNE A RESCUE*

_LA FA va aider l'assoc pour coup de pouce, merci à elle!
_


*
***********************************

*
*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 




*=> AEVANA
*
*40  (esther&) dont 20 pour les anciens  sans reçu* 
*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu*

*TOTAL: 50 *


***********************************

*8) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*




*=> ASSOC DE FIBROLINE (établit-elle des reçus fiscaux?)*

*
**+ prise en charge des frais de stérilisation et rappel de vaccins pour le n°8 par Muriel P
*

***********************************
*
13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable
Coryza*




*=> PIAM* 

*14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
 ::  *URGENCE**!** Anorexie + coryza*  :: 




*=> PIAM* 

*
**40  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
15   (mirabelle94)  avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (ifuzeau) en priorité pour 14, sans reçu**
**10   (Alexiel-chan)* *reçu si possible** (sinon c'est pas grave)**
**10  (bouboulle)**pour le 8** avec ou sans reçu*
*15* * (mirabelle94)* *pour le * *n° 8  -* *minou noir 10 mois un peu craintif * *avec ou sans reçu* 

*TOTAL: 105 *


**********************************
**
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 



*=> BABE78*


*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable*_
En attente de photo

Il est sorti semaine suivante, je le précise ici, mais on pointe les dons sur ce SOS là:
_http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/50127-SEM-15-33-chats-dt-bless%C3%A9s-lourds-malades-de-tout!-AVT-12-13-04-%28IDF%29!?p=1080341#post1080341
*=> BABE78**


17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable

*
*
=> BABE78
*

*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE

* 

*=> BABE78*


*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu
**30  (mariecaro)** avec reçu*
 *40  (brigit33)* *avec* *reçu si possible*

*TOTAL: 190 *


*
JE REPORTE A LA SEMAINE SUIVANTE:*
+ 1 castration ou stérilisation chez notre véto, secteur 93 par partenaire 77

----------


## brigit33

> *RECAP DES SORTIES POUR POINTAGE DE DONS:
> *
> Je n'ai pas pu respecter vos souhaits fléchés, pas à tous. 
> MAIS j'ai respecté les demandes de reçus.
> J'ai fait la somme des dons de mariecaro, car elle souhaite payer par Paypal, concernera donc SSAD et la Patte de l'Espoir, qui ont un compte.
> Ensuite, pr ifuzeau, qui ne demande pas de reçu, alors que mariecaro oui, j'ai fait l'addition.
> Mariecaro verse les 20 € prévus pr 1 et 2 de la part de Ifuzeau, pour que PiaM, qui aura une grosse facture à nous mettre en ligne ait cette fois-ci un peu plus d'aide, car elle est à 6h de route de là et nous prend quasi toutes les semaines des chats, je vous rassure, elle aurait bien assez à faire en local, et donc intervenir sur ces SOS, 8 fois sur 10 pour des cas, méritent ces dons, qui ne couvriront qu'une partie.... 
> *J'ai reporté les dons du 8 sur la chatte de PiaM, Muriel P prenant en charge les rappels de vaccins et la stéril du chat 8.* 
> Enfin, pour Aevana, 50 € pour un mâle, oui, mais ils nous ont aidés pour 3 chats en décembre chez Catoune, et ont eu 0 €, le petit Harry est mort cette semaine, il avait de gros soucis cardiaques. Tout a été pris en charge par l'assoc, elle est en PACA, et elle a elle aussi assez d'urgences sur place. Alors si je peux un peu aider en plus de ce qui était prévu, ma foi, c'est là encore une compensation a posteriori. Voilà, j'espère avoir respecté vos souhaits tout en aidants les chats pris par ces assocs. Merci de votre compréhension. 
> ...



Je suis à l'étranger jusqu'au 1 Mai. J'envoie le chèque de que je suis rentrée à BABE 78

----------


## SarahC

Sans souci!

----------


## Fibroline

Pour le n°8 nous ne prenons pas de dons, c'est à voir avec Muriel P qui a payé les primos et la castration de Kofi donc logique que ça lui revienne, notre Asso prends en charge tout le reste du suivi financièrement ainsi que beaucoup de patience et d'amour de ma part pour ce petit bout.

----------


## sydney21

Comment va le petit Kofi, justement ?

----------


## Muriel P

Pas de remboursement pour moi ! C'est gentil, mais ça me tenait vraiment à coeur que ce loulou s'en sorte alors c'est ma contribution à sa nouvelle vie  :: 
Le petit Kofi va rejoindre Fibroline, sa FA, demain !! Gros bisous au petit loup ! Et merci encore à Fibroline et l'Ecole du chat de Caen  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Concernant le pointage de Babe78, voici la facture du blessé, ci-dessous: 
**
7) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 



*=> BABE78*


*16) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable*_
En attente de photo

Il est sorti semaine suivante, je le précise ici, mais on pointe les dons sur ce SOS là:
_http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/50127-SEM-15-33-chats-dt-bless%C3%A9s-lourds-malades-de-tout!-AVT-12-13-04-%28IDF%29!?p=1080341#post1080341
*=> BABE78**


17) Mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an sociable

*
*
=> BABE78
*

*18) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby blanc sociable*
*Amputation postérieur G à prévoir
FIV / FELV négatif Sortant le 6
GROSSE URGENCE

* 

*=> BABE78*


*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu
**30  (mariecaro)** avec reçu*
 *40  (brigit33)* *avec* *reçu si possible*

*TOTAL: 190 *

----------


## SarahC

Cela peut sembler "bcp" cette semaine pour Babe78, sachez que j'ai raisonné en "global", sur les semaines avt et après, en pensant notamment à cette grosse facture là, dépassant les 500 :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/48768-SEM-13-23-chat%28on%29s-dt-maman-gestantes-en-SOS-malades-1-lapin!-AVT-29-03-%28IDF%29!!/page24

Pour Lune de Miel, qui revient de très loin:



Je compense un peu pr chacune des assocs au fil de l'eau.

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES SORTIES POUR POINTAGE DE DONS:
*

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 
(dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 




*=> AEVANA
*
*40  (esther&) dont 20 pour les anciens  sans reçu* 
*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu*

*TOTAL: 50 *


@ SarahC : j'ai envoyé les coordonnées d'Aevana à esther& par MP. Merci !!

----------


## Fibroline

Kikou, c'est Kofi (craintif n°8), je suis arrivé cet après midi chez Fibroline après avoir fait ma quarantaine chez Gaston qui m'a bien choyé, je suis un peu fatigué et inquiet mais je me suis laissé caresser sans aucun problème... Pour l'instant j'observe tout ce qui se passe autour de moi, ma FA vous joint ma première photo chez elle mais elle en refera d'autres où je paraitrais plus paisible car là tout ce que je demande c'est de pouvoir me reposer de toute cette aventure du voyage

.

----------


## PiaM

> *13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable
> Coryza
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> *=> PIAM* 
> 
> *14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois sociable, à peine timide*
> ...


Merci, car là les frais ont été lourds !

le blanc a été évalué a 3 ans, il est très gentil mais c'était du bon gros matout, ouf maintenant il est castré et je pense qu'il va se calmer un peu et arrêter ses marquages car là avec les autres chats .... !
En tous cas il est très sociable et adore les calins
Je mettrais rapidement de nouvelles photos en ligne

par contre pour la noire et blanche, impossible de faire des photos, elle n'était pas encore en état de voyager lors des derniers co-voit, pauvre puce. Elle a du être hospitalisée plusieurs jours et  mise sous sonde, elle remange un peu mais ce n'est toujours pas ça
Mais l'essentiel est qu'elle soit vivante !

Voici la facture de ses soins, ce qui semblait bien compromis à sa sortie, là c'était sur le fil du rasoir, elle n'aurait pas survecu une journée, ni même à une heure de plus en fourrière, merci à tous et surtout à Cyrano qui se dévoue tant pour elle

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

la petite noire et blanche est effectivement une rescapée. Pourtant on a pu organiser sa sortie en urgence grace à toi Piam, à Cyrano et à Partenaire, arrivée à la clinique on la croyait morte, elle ne declanchait même pas le thermomètre, 1 h après ca aurait été trop tard...
C est une miraculée qui j espere va continuer à se battre

----------


## Muriel P

> Kikou, c'est Kofi (craintif n°8), je suis arrivé cet après midi chez Fibroline après avoir fait ma quarantaine chez Gaston qui m'a bien choyé, je suis un peu fatigué et inquiet mais je me suis laissé caresser sans aucun problème... Pour l'instant j'observe tout ce qui se passe autour de moi, ma FA vous joint ma première photo chez elle mais elle en refera d'autres où je paraitrais plus paisible car là tout ce que je demande c'est de pouvoir me reposer de toute cette aventure du voyage
> 
> .


Super ! Merci pour cette 1ère photo de mon chouchou chez toi !  ::  

J'espère que la petite miraculée sortie par PiaM va vite se rétablir. Bravo et merci à toutes les personnes qui l'ont sauvée !!

----------


## Faraday

Merci pour toutes ces photos, ces nouvelles et ces sauvetages !

----------


## Fibroline

Des nouvelles de Kofi qui s'est adapté très vite à la vie de famille au milieu des autres poilus. Une machine à câlins et ronrons qui se tortille dans tous les sens quand on le caresse. Un poil super soyeux et un regard à faire fondre...

----------


## sydney21

Encore un méga craintif donc ?

----------


## Muriel P

> Des nouvelles de Kofi qui s'est adapté très vite à la vie de famille au milieu des autres poilus. Une machine à câlins et ronrons qui se tortille dans tous les sens quand on le caresse. Un poil super soyeux et un regard à faire fondre...


Je suis tellement contente !!!  ::  Encore un bon exemple de ce que peut cacher la description de "craintif" en fourrière... Parfois c'est vrai, et parfois c'est juste à cause du stress causé par l'environnement et l'enfermement. 

Merci Fibroline ! Et mets des photos autant que tu veux, j'en aurais jamais assez de voir Kofi  ::

----------


## pacopanpan

*1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
* *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage
_
 


des nouvelles de mes bibous? j'avais eu un gros coup de coeur

----------


## Gaston

Kofi, un grand craintif qui après deux jours à la maison acceptait déjà les caresses et pour moi qui ai pu le caresser je confirme il a un poils dense et doux comme de la soie un vrai régal de plonger sa main dans sa fourrure.....;

Fais lui de gros câlins pour moi...........

----------


## TROCA

Piam comment va la petite rescapée noire et blanche . A-t-elle un nom ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Piam comment va la petite rescapée noire et blanche . A-t-elle un nom ?


La petite noire et blanche n etait toujours pas en état pour prendre le train et rejoindre Piam le we dernier. Elle est dorlotée par Cyrano depuis sa sortie fourrière et cela porte aujourd hui ses fruits puisque la miss s'est remise à manger seule et sans sonde depuis 4 jours   :: 
Elle revient de très loin

----------


## Muriel P

> La petite noire et blanche n etait toujours pas en état pour prendre le train et rejoindre Piam le we dernier. Elle est dorlotée par Cyrano depuis sa sortie fourrière et cela porte aujourd hui ses fruits puisque la miss s'est remise à manger seule et sans sonde depuis 4 jours  
> Elle revient de très loin


Super nouvelle ! J'espère que ses ennuis sont derrière elle définitivement ! Un grand merci à cyrano  ::

----------


## TROCA

Oui un grand merci à Cyrano toujours là pour les cas désespérés  :: . On croise les doigts pour la belle (un nom SVP)

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tous les dons ont été pointés ici, tous les donateurs ont ils été contactés par MP comme prévu?

Si les assocs et FA ont des nouvelles fraîches et des photos à poster, qu'elles n'hésitent pas.

----------


## Charoline

Voici des nouvelles d'1 des 2 petits bibous qui était chez moi en transit et qui a rejoint sa fald hier soir.

*1) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
 Coryza pour les deux 
Sont ensemble dans la même cage
*

C'est un petit lou adorable mais très inquiet.
Il m'a fait mal au coeur, il était dans sa cage tout recroquevillé.
Il a attendu que je sorte de la pièce pour manger mais pas de problème d'appétit (il était affamé : croquettes + thon)
J'ai pu le toucher sans problème mais comme il était apeuré je n'ai pas insisté, c'était pas la peine de le stresser davantage vu le peu de temps qu'il restait chez moi.
J'espère que tout ira bien pour lui maintenant ; il est surtout apeuré et comme il se laisse manipuler c'est encourageant pour la suite de sa sociabilisation.
Voilà pour les nouvelles

C'est la 1ère fois que je poste des photos donc désolé si ce n'est pas génial

----------


## TROCA

*=> BABE78*


*120 € (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40€ pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu* *avec reçu  -** chèque envoyé 
**30 € (mariecaro)** avec reçu*
 *40 € (brigit33)* *avec* *reçu si possible*

----------


## brigit33

> *=> BABE78*
> 
> 
> *120  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 40 pour les plus anciens selon les besoins avec reçu* *avec reçu  -** chèque envoyé 
> **30  (mariecaro)** avec reçu*
>  *40  (brigit33)* *avec* *reçu si possible*


J'ai  fait  un paypal  vers le 22 ou 23 avril. Il n'est pas arrivé?

----------


## SarahC

Troca pointe simplement son propre don, rassurez vous.
Faites un MP à Babe78 (indisponible ceci dit pour le moment) ou Anne Moisson pour le paypal, si jamais.
Merci à vous.

----------


## brigit33

Ok. J'avais mal compris. Il suffit de me prévenir si il y a un problème

----------


## PiaM

*14) Femelle noire et blanche 10-12 mois
sociable, à peine timide*

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Pia/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*URGENCE! Anorexie + coryza*
(peut-être résa de suite pour sortie rapide!) [IMG]file:///C:/Users/Pia/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]

la petite noire et blanche a enfin rejoint sa FA et a pu se dégourdir les pattounes après toutes ces longues semaines de convalo chez Cyrano (merci encore a elle pour ces soins sans lesquels la petite ne serait surement plus de ce smonde!)
Un petit 2.3 kg, mais vu ce par quoi elle est passé, ce n'est pas si mal. Là elle continue tranquilement de se remettre et de reprendre des forces.

Une petite photo de Bonnie:

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Suis contente de voire Bonnie aussi bien. On la croyait morte en arrivant chez le véto sortie en urgence de fourrière....
C'est une véritable miraculée.

----------


## invite 17

bonnie est vraiment trés trés belle, j'ai un faible pour ses magnifiques yeux vert super qu'elle s'en soit sorti !!!!!

----------


## PiaM

Et cette semaine là il y a eu aussi

*13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable*
*[**Coryza

*Il doit avoir environ 2-3 ans, c'est un beau chat blanc de bon gabarit très calin, bavard et qui adore dormir dans les positions les plus improbables



Venise : le p'tit gars d'à côté c'est Simba  :: 

Igloo est super sociable, gentil, s'entend avec tout le monde, chats et humains - enfin presque, sauf avec la FA a qui il était destiné, qu'il a bien mordu dans le molet dès son arrivée, faut croire qu'il se plait mieux chez moi LOL, bref un sacré matou !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

AH enfin PiaM, tu étais allée faire ta pause déjeuner? Tu crois que je n avais pas reconnu Simba?!!!
Donc je vois qu Igloo n a pas été kidnappé dans le train, lui qui attirait tous les regards des voyageurs à la gare de Lyon...

----------


## PiaM

eh bien non, il est bien arrivé à bon port et profite maintenant du climat alsacien pour faire sa sieste sur le canapé (sauf que lui la sieste c'est le matin, l'après-midi et un peu le soir aussi, bon entre il se restaure quand même :-) un vrai pacha

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

il a partagé un peu de son gras avec Simba non? Simba a l air d avoir enfin repris un peu de poids

----------


## PiaM

Simbra ne sera sans doute jamais bien épais mais sinon il va bien,svelte mais juste comme il faut, plus rien à avoir avec le sac d'os qu'il était quand je l'ai récupéré, et personne ne se permettra de le déranger pendant qu'il mange ou n'essaiera de lui voler ses croquettes, là il sait se faire respecter !

Allez bonne nuit, faut que j'aille encore biberonner les 2 petits bouts qu'on a récupéré dans une benne a ordures (250 et 350g !!! sans commentaire) et en plus fini le long week-end qui m'a semblé bien court !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::

----------


## coch

merci pour les news, et quelle histoire pour Bonnie !!!!  ::

----------


## PiaM

et encore une petite pour le plaisir
mais chut ne le réveilez pas :-)

----------


## coch

qu'est-ce qu'il est adorable !!!

----------


## mirabelle94

Cool les matous !  :Embarrassment:  il est vraiment très beau Igloo et avec de ces poses...   ::

----------


## Muriel P

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 




Des nouvelles de Piloo, sous Aevana, et en FA chez mes amis à Marseille. Il est toujours craintif pour le moment et progresse lentement. Il va aller vendredi chez le vétérinaire pour sa castration.

----------


## Gaston

Heureuse de revoir le petit Piloo qui pendant les 15 jours de quarantaine a refusé de sortir de sa boite......... Dès que j'arrivais, il partait se cacher et impossible de toucher la boite sans qu'il se mette à cracher et donner des coups de pattes....... Sauf deux jours avant son départ ou je l'ai eu par surprise afin de nettoyer la caisse de transport qui était dans un état pas possible.. Mais dès que j'ai remis la caisse le jour du départ aucune difficulté pour le faire entrer dedans, trop content de se sentir en sécurité à nouveau. J'espère que la castration va lui apporter un peu d'apaisement et qu'il va décider de faire confiance à l'humain.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> *RECAP DES SORTIES POUR POINTAGE DE DONS:
> *
> Je n'ai pas pu respecter vos souhaits fléchés, pas à tous. 
> MAIS j'ai respecté les demandes de reçus.
> J'ai fait la somme des dons de mariecaro, car elle souhaite payer par Paypal, concernera donc SSAD et la Patte de l'Espoir, qui ont un compte.
> Ensuite, pr ifuzeau, qui ne demande pas de reçu, alors que mariecaro oui, j'ai fait l'addition.
> Mariecaro verse les 20  prévus pr 1 et 2 de la part de Ifuzeau, pour que PiaM, qui aura une grosse facture à nous mettre en ligne ait cette fois-ci un peu plus d'aide, car elle est à 6h de route de là et nous prend quasi toutes les semaines des chats, je vous rassure, elle aurait bien assez à faire en local, et donc intervenir sur ces SOS, 8 fois sur 10 pour des cas, méritent ces dons, qui ne couvriront qu'une partie.... 
> *J'ai reporté les dons du 8 sur la chatte de PiaM, Muriel P prenant en charge les rappels de vaccins et la stéril du chat 8.* 
> Enfin, pour Aevana, 50  pour un mâle, oui, mais ils nous ont aidés pour 3 chats en décembre chez Catoune, et ont eu 0 , le petit Harry est mort cette semaine, il avait de gros soucis cardiaques. Tout a été pris en charge par l'assoc, elle est en PACA, et elle a elle aussi assez d'urgences sur place. Alors si je peux un peu aider en plus de ce qui était prévu, ma foi, c'est là encore une compensation a posteriori. Voilà, j'espère avoir respecté vos souhaits tout en aidants les chats pris par ces assocs. Merci de votre compréhension. 
> ...


Tous les dons ont été pointés et reçus par ici?

----------


## Muriel P

Tout s'est bien passé pour Piloo ! Il était bien réveillé quand je suis allée chez ma véto cet aprèm. Je le ramène dans sa FA demain :-) 
Il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour qu'il progresse et refasse confiance à l'humain, comme ça a été le cas pour le beau Kofi (n°8 de cette même semaine 14). 
De nouvelles photos bientôt !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Peut-on avoir des nouvelles et des photos des chats éventuellement ? Merci à tous!

----------


## PiaM

Et cette semaine là il y a eu aussi

*13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable*
*[**Coryza

*Il doit avoir environ 2-3 ans, c'est un beau chat blanc de bon gabarit très calin, bavard et qui adore dormir dans les positions les plus improbables



Venise : le p'tit gars d'à côté c'est Simba  :: 

Igloo est super sociable, gentil, s'entend avec tout le monde, chats et humains - enfin presque, sauf avec la FA a qui il était destiné, qu'il a bien mordu dans le molet dès son arrivée, faut croire qu'il se plait mieux chez moi LOL, bref un sacré matou !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

AH enfin PiaM, tu étais allée faire ta pause déjeuner? Tu crois que je n avais pas reconnu Simba?!!!
Donc je vois qu Igloo n a pas été kidnappé dans le train, lui qui attirait tous les regards des voyageurs à la gare de Lyon...

----------


## PiaM

eh bien non, il est bien arrivé à bon port et profite maintenant du climat alsacien pour faire sa sieste sur le canapé (sauf que lui la sieste c'est le matin, l'après-midi et un peu le soir aussi, bon entre il se restaure quand même :-) un vrai pacha

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

il a partagé un peu de son gras avec Simba non? Simba a l air d avoir enfin repris un peu de poids

----------


## PiaM

Simbra ne sera sans doute jamais bien épais mais sinon il va bien,svelte mais juste comme il faut, plus rien à avoir avec le sac d'os qu'il était quand je l'ai récupéré, et personne ne se permettra de le déranger pendant qu'il mange ou n'essaiera de lui voler ses croquettes, là il sait se faire respecter !

Allez bonne nuit, faut que j'aille encore biberonner les 2 petits bouts qu'on a récupéré dans une benne a ordures (250 et 350g !!! sans commentaire) et en plus fini le long week-end qui m'a semblé bien court !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::

----------


## coch

merci pour les news, et quelle histoire pour Bonnie !!!!  ::

----------


## PiaM

et encore une petite pour le plaisir
mais chut ne le réveilez pas :-)

----------


## coch

qu'est-ce qu'il est adorable !!!

----------


## mirabelle94

Cool les matous !  :Embarrassment:  il est vraiment très beau Igloo et avec de ces poses...   ::

----------


## Muriel P

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 




Des nouvelles de Piloo, sous Aevana, et en FA chez mes amis à Marseille. Il est toujours craintif pour le moment et progresse lentement. Il va aller vendredi chez le vétérinaire pour sa castration.

----------


## Gaston

Heureuse de revoir le petit Piloo qui pendant les 15 jours de quarantaine a refusé de sortir de sa boite......... Dès que j'arrivais, il partait se cacher et impossible de toucher la boite sans qu'il se mette à cracher et donner des coups de pattes....... Sauf deux jours avant son départ ou je l'ai eu par surprise afin de nettoyer la caisse de transport qui était dans un état pas possible.. Mais dès que j'ai remis la caisse le jour du départ aucune difficulté pour le faire entrer dedans, trop content de se sentir en sécurité à nouveau. J'espère que la castration va lui apporter un peu d'apaisement et qu'il va décider de faire confiance à l'humain.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> *RECAP DES SORTIES POUR POINTAGE DE DONS:
> *
> Je n'ai pas pu respecter vos souhaits fléchés, pas à tous. 
> MAIS j'ai respecté les demandes de reçus.
> J'ai fait la somme des dons de mariecaro, car elle souhaite payer par Paypal, concernera donc SSAD et la Patte de l'Espoir, qui ont un compte.
> Ensuite, pr ifuzeau, qui ne demande pas de reçu, alors que mariecaro oui, j'ai fait l'addition.
> Mariecaro verse les 20  prévus pr 1 et 2 de la part de Ifuzeau, pour que PiaM, qui aura une grosse facture à nous mettre en ligne ait cette fois-ci un peu plus d'aide, car elle est à 6h de route de là et nous prend quasi toutes les semaines des chats, je vous rassure, elle aurait bien assez à faire en local, et donc intervenir sur ces SOS, 8 fois sur 10 pour des cas, méritent ces dons, qui ne couvriront qu'une partie.... 
> *J'ai reporté les dons du 8 sur la chatte de PiaM, Muriel P prenant en charge les rappels de vaccins et la stéril du chat 8.* 
> Enfin, pour Aevana, 50  pour un mâle, oui, mais ils nous ont aidés pour 3 chats en décembre chez Catoune, et ont eu 0 , le petit Harry est mort cette semaine, il avait de gros soucis cardiaques. Tout a été pris en charge par l'assoc, elle est en PACA, et elle a elle aussi assez d'urgences sur place. Alors si je peux un peu aider en plus de ce qui était prévu, ma foi, c'est là encore une compensation a posteriori. Voilà, j'espère avoir respecté vos souhaits tout en aidants les chats pris par ces assocs. Merci de votre compréhension. 
> ...


Tous les dons ont été pointés et reçus par ici?

----------


## Muriel P

Tout s'est bien passé pour Piloo ! Il était bien réveillé quand je suis allée chez ma véto cet aprèm. Je le ramène dans sa FA demain :-) 
Il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour qu'il progresse et refasse confiance à l'humain, comme ça a été le cas pour le beau Kofi (n°8 de cette même semaine 14). 
De nouvelles photos bientôt !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Peut-on avoir des nouvelles et des photos des chats éventuellement ? Merci à tous!

----------


## PiaM

Et cette semaine là il y a eu aussi

*13) Mâle âge à venir blanc sociable*
*[**Coryza

*Il doit avoir environ 2-3 ans, c'est un beau chat blanc de bon gabarit très calin, bavard et qui adore dormir dans les positions les plus improbables



Venise : le p'tit gars d'à côté c'est Simba  :: 

Igloo est super sociable, gentil, s'entend avec tout le monde, chats et humains - enfin presque, sauf avec la FA a qui il était destiné, qu'il a bien mordu dans le molet dès son arrivée, faut croire qu'il se plait mieux chez moi LOL, bref un sacré matou !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

AH enfin PiaM, tu étais allée faire ta pause déjeuner? Tu crois que je n avais pas reconnu Simba?!!!
Donc je vois qu Igloo n a pas été kidnappé dans le train, lui qui attirait tous les regards des voyageurs à la gare de Lyon...

----------


## PiaM

eh bien non, il est bien arrivé à bon port et profite maintenant du climat alsacien pour faire sa sieste sur le canapé (sauf que lui la sieste c'est le matin, l'après-midi et un peu le soir aussi, bon entre il se restaure quand même :-) un vrai pacha

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

il a partagé un peu de son gras avec Simba non? Simba a l air d avoir enfin repris un peu de poids

----------


## PiaM

Simbra ne sera sans doute jamais bien épais mais sinon il va bien,svelte mais juste comme il faut, plus rien à avoir avec le sac d'os qu'il était quand je l'ai récupéré, et personne ne se permettra de le déranger pendant qu'il mange ou n'essaiera de lui voler ses croquettes, là il sait se faire respecter !

Allez bonne nuit, faut que j'aille encore biberonner les 2 petits bouts qu'on a récupéré dans une benne a ordures (250 et 350g !!! sans commentaire) et en plus fini le long week-end qui m'a semblé bien court !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::

----------


## coch

merci pour les news, et quelle histoire pour Bonnie !!!!  ::

----------


## PiaM

et encore une petite pour le plaisir
mais chut ne le réveilez pas :-)

----------


## coch

qu'est-ce qu'il est adorable !!!

----------


## mirabelle94

Cool les matous !  :Embarrassment:  il est vraiment très beau Igloo et avec de ces poses...   ::

----------


## Muriel P

*5) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* 




Des nouvelles de Piloo, sous Aevana, et en FA chez mes amis à Marseille. Il est toujours craintif pour le moment et progresse lentement. Il va aller vendredi chez le vétérinaire pour sa castration.

----------


## Gaston

Heureuse de revoir le petit Piloo qui pendant les 15 jours de quarantaine a refusé de sortir de sa boite......... Dès que j'arrivais, il partait se cacher et impossible de toucher la boite sans qu'il se mette à cracher et donner des coups de pattes....... Sauf deux jours avant son départ ou je l'ai eu par surprise afin de nettoyer la caisse de transport qui était dans un état pas possible.. Mais dès que j'ai remis la caisse le jour du départ aucune difficulté pour le faire entrer dedans, trop content de se sentir en sécurité à nouveau. J'espère que la castration va lui apporter un peu d'apaisement et qu'il va décider de faire confiance à l'humain.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> *RECAP DES SORTIES POUR POINTAGE DE DONS:
> *
> Je n'ai pas pu respecter vos souhaits fléchés, pas à tous. 
> MAIS j'ai respecté les demandes de reçus.
> J'ai fait la somme des dons de mariecaro, car elle souhaite payer par Paypal, concernera donc SSAD et la Patte de l'Espoir, qui ont un compte.
> Ensuite, pr ifuzeau, qui ne demande pas de reçu, alors que mariecaro oui, j'ai fait l'addition.
> Mariecaro verse les 20  prévus pr 1 et 2 de la part de Ifuzeau, pour que PiaM, qui aura une grosse facture à nous mettre en ligne ait cette fois-ci un peu plus d'aide, car elle est à 6h de route de là et nous prend quasi toutes les semaines des chats, je vous rassure, elle aurait bien assez à faire en local, et donc intervenir sur ces SOS, 8 fois sur 10 pour des cas, méritent ces dons, qui ne couvriront qu'une partie.... 
> *J'ai reporté les dons du 8 sur la chatte de PiaM, Muriel P prenant en charge les rappels de vaccins et la stéril du chat 8.* 
> Enfin, pour Aevana, 50  pour un mâle, oui, mais ils nous ont aidés pour 3 chats en décembre chez Catoune, et ont eu 0 , le petit Harry est mort cette semaine, il avait de gros soucis cardiaques. Tout a été pris en charge par l'assoc, elle est en PACA, et elle a elle aussi assez d'urgences sur place. Alors si je peux un peu aider en plus de ce qui était prévu, ma foi, c'est là encore une compensation a posteriori. Voilà, j'espère avoir respecté vos souhaits tout en aidants les chats pris par ces assocs. Merci de votre compréhension. 
> ...


Tous les dons ont été pointés et reçus par ici?

----------


## Muriel P

Tout s'est bien passé pour Piloo ! Il était bien réveillé quand je suis allée chez ma véto cet aprèm. Je le ramène dans sa FA demain :-) 
Il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour qu'il progresse et refasse confiance à l'humain, comme ça a été le cas pour le beau Kofi (n°8 de cette même semaine 14). 
De nouvelles photos bientôt !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Peut-on avoir des nouvelles et des photos des chats éventuellement ? Merci à tous!

----------

